# Sew-In Challenge 2013!



## gabulldawg (Mar 15, 2013)

I haven't seen a sew-in challenge around here, so I figured I'd start one! There are a lot of ladies on this board who are using weaves as a protective style to grow/maintain healthy hair. I'd love to use this thread to share tips and tricks, talk about hair we use, share stylists, etc.

So I'll start! I got a sew-in yesterday with Sassy Michell Eurasian Exotic Wave hair - one 16”, one 18”. So far I love it. It blends very well with relaxed hair. The hair also holds curls very well. I will share a few pictures of the hair and will plan to update this thread as the days go on.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks good! Very natural. I will be back on Wednesday once I get mine done.


----------



## Thann (Mar 15, 2013)

I want in as well!

 Sewins are my primary protective style this year. My next install is tomorrow.  I've had my current install since January 25th/ 7 weeks. 

I normally wear my install 6-12 weeks and break for 4+ weeks. This is my first time in 6 years of getting sewins that I've done a back to back install.  I'm looking to limit the heat and manipulation I use between installs. I hope to keep this one at least 8 weeks.  In between installs I plan to straighten and bun. 

I will update with pics once I get my hair done.


----------



## Thann (Mar 17, 2013)

So I got my sewin!!! 


What brand and type of hair used:  Hallys Curl Salon Relaxed. 16/20

How many bundles/what lengths:  2 packs (6 ounces)

If a closure was used:  No closure used. I have a very small horseshoe area of leave out for my side part and an small portion of my edges in the front. All of my sides behind my ears and nape are braided into the base. I've been retaining length much better since I stopped leaving my nape out. At a few weeks it would just turn into a mess I would braid and pin up. 

If have a leave out, what technique used for blending: I straighten using a flat iron. I pin curl and wear a head scarf at night.  No real blending needed. 

What products used for maintenance:  I will be using my regular Joico Kpak and Moisture recovery products to wash. I have a scalp treatment that my stylist makes, I apply with an dropper everyday.  All of my other products are too varied to go into detail about. I keep things very simple. 

Whether a self install or done in a shop: My longtime stylist did my install.


----------



## Oasis (Mar 17, 2013)

im in. my hair is in poetic justice braids right now but when i go home in 2 weeks im getting a sew-in. 18 inch aamh kinky curly. im excited!

ill probably be wearing sew-ins for the rest of the year or until im comfortable with the length of my hair again.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks great Thann! Thank you for posting your pics! Can you please update us on the HC SR hair over the course of your install?


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 18, 2013)

I also wanted to post what I wrote in the Reneice thread. I'm experiencing some frizzing with my hair and would like advice on how to deal with it. I've done some research and am thinking that I did not properly condition the hair before install. I think/hope that once I wash it again and give it a good DC I should be good. any other tips for combatting frizz with a sew in?


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd like to join  After not having a weave for years, I got my first one 5 weeks ago. I just got another one this weekend. I think this is my PS of choice for 2013


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Wanted to add a couple more hair pics as well.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 18, 2013)

@gabulldawg...You know I'm in! I won't get my install until the end of April though...I'll still participate as much as possible in the meantime. I'm looking forward to seeing pics of these beautiful installs!

I was also wondering if the ladies would mind posting the following with their install pics:

What brand and type of hair used:
How many bundles/what lengths:
If a closure was used:
If have a leave out, what technique used for blending:
What products used for maintenance:
Whether a self install or done in a shop:

PLEASE NOTE: 

ETA: The link to the Weave it Up Challenge:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=670389&highlight=weave


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 18, 2013)

gabulldawg said:


> Wanted to add a couple more hair pics as well.


 
That hair is sooo gaw-jus!


----------



## BGT (Mar 18, 2013)

Thann I'm getting a sew in within the next few months and just ordered samples of HC SR and VM. Let me know how you like the SR.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 18, 2013)

@Thann, that HC SR looks nice. What do you think about it so far?


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 18, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> @gabulldawg...You know I'm in! I won't get my install until the end of April though...I'll still participate as much as possible in the meantime. I'm looking forward to seeing pics of these beautiful installs!
> 
> I was also wondering if the ladies would mind posting the following with their install pics:
> 
> ...




I'll be back with pics. I should note, though... I'm not a pro weaver. I'm not looking for the best quality and most expensive hair bundles.. and I don't really keep up on the latest weaving techniques. I'm just looking to get weaved up every 5 weeks, taking a 2 week break here and there. My hair weaver does a great job for a cheap price.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 18, 2013)

SmileyNY said:
			
		

> I'll be back with pics. I should note, though... I'm not a pro weaver. I'm not looking for the best quality and most expensive hair bundles.. and I don't really keep up on the latest weaving techniques. I'm just looking to get weaved up every 5 weeks, taking a 2 week break here and there. My hair weaver does a great job for a cheap price.



SmileyNY...me neither.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 18, 2013)

Omg. I'm so confused about what hair to get. If I wanted relaxed texture everything would be so much easier. I'm kinda obsessed.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 18, 2013)

I just bought 2 packs of remist remy hair 12" & 14". I also got and invisible part/ closure. Got $40 off the price! Wound up paying $110 for the 2 packs instead of $150. Now I just need to find a salon to get it done.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Mar 18, 2013)

My current sew in isn't gonna last me past two weeks. Oh well you get what you pay for and I only paid 75. 

I only do partials because I live in high ponies. I'm thinking of getting a curly install next so it'll last longer and I can wet it. This time ill either do it myself or find a stylist who will braid smaller. Mine feel lumpy.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Just wanted to share that I just washed my hair. Couldn't deal with the frizz anymore. It waved right back up to its natural state and looks gorgeous! I was going to straighten, but I think I'll rock it like this for a while. Will try to get a good pic in the daylight tomorrow.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 18, 2013)

gabulldawg said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share that I just washed my hair. Couldn't deal with the frizz anymore. It waved right back up to its natural state and looks gorgeous! I was going to straighten, but I think I'll rock it like this for a while. Will try to get a good pic in the daylight tomorrow.



gabulldawg..Can't wait to see it. I'm seriously considering SM Brazilian Curly hair but I don't know what kind of closure I would get.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 18, 2013)

yuhlovevybz said:
			
		

> My current sew in isn't gonna last me past two weeks. Oh well you get what you pay for and I only paid 75.
> 
> I only do partials because I live in high ponies. I'm thinking of getting a curly install next so it'll last longer and I can wet it. This time ill either do it myself or find a stylist who will braid smaller. Mine feel lumpy.


 
yuhlovevybz...what kind of curly hair are you considering?


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 18, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:
			
		

> I just bought 2 packs of remist remy hair 12" & 14". I also got and invisible part/ closure. Got $40 off the price! Wound up paying $110 for the 2 packs instead of $150. Now I just need to find a salon to get it done.



FemmeCreole...that was a great deal! Have you used that kind of hair before?


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm thinking that I should just stick with straight hair for my first install at Reniece's. That will give me more time to decide on which curly/wavy hair is best. By the time I'm ready for a reinstall it will be warm & curly hair is nice in warmer weather. I'm thinking if I get straight hair, I'll get Onyc mongolian or kinkycurlyyaki.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 18, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> FemmeCreole...that was a great deal! Have you used that kind of hair before?



I've never used this before but I saw good reviews for it on YouTube. It seems that it lasts long with very little shedding and little tangling.


----------



## LadyBugsy (Mar 18, 2013)

There is a Weave It Up challenge


----------



## Thann (Mar 18, 2013)

BGT said:


> Thann I'm getting a sew in within the next few months and just ordered samples of HC SR and VM. Let me know how you like the SR.



HC SR has been the best hair I've worn for me. I've been wearing it with a few exceptions since 08. It holds up great and I reuse the hair for a year normally unless I'm looking for a length change. The texture matches my flat ironed natural hair just as well as it did my relaxed hair. 

The only real problems I've had was twice when I brought hair during a sale - the ends were horrible! A trim took care of them easily and the hair held up great, but it was still a bit upsetting. Also, I has my stylist dye 2packs black for for me and the hair became soooo dry and break/ shes horribly. I can't really blame the hair though because I didn't deep condition and keep it moisturized. 




LivingDoll said:


> @Thann, that HC SR looks nice. What do you think about it so far?



Im loving this install so far. The hair seems lighter/ less dense than in the past but the texture is still spot on. It may just be that I used less hair and the length differences though, I guess time will tell. It also seems to be holding a curl better. I'm very happy so far!




LadyBugsy said:


> There is a Weave It Up challenge



I didnt initially see the other challenge either, but I prefer the fact that this one doesn't have rules. None of the other challenges guidelines applied to what works for me.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that info LadyBugsy. But like Thann said there are no rules in this thread. I didn't want to make any specific stipulations. So I guess it's possible for people to participate in both if they would like. Please feel free to post the link in here!


----------



## Channy31 (Mar 19, 2013)

So tempted to weave my hair for summer!

Any advice anyone?
pros and cons?


----------



## BGT (Mar 19, 2013)

Thann said:


> HC SR has been the best hair I've worn for me. I've been wearing it with a few exceptions since 08. It holds up great and I reuse the hair for a year normally unless I'm looking for a length change. The texture matches my flat ironed natural hair just as well as it did my relaxed hair.
> 
> The only real problems I've had was twice when I brought hair during a sale - the ends were horrible! A trim took care of them easily and the hair held up great, but it was still a bit upsetting. Also, I has my stylist dye 2packs black for for me and the hair became soooo dry and break/ shes horribly. I can't really blame the hair though because I didn't deep condition and keep it moisturized.
> 
> Im loving this install so far. The hair seems lighter/ less dense than in the past but the texture is still spot on. It may just be that I used less hair and the length differences though, I guess time will tell. It also seems to be holding a curl better. I'm very happy so far!



Would just 4 oz of 12 or 14 inches be enough? I plan on leaving the perimeter out and not having the stylist double the wefts.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm finding that the shorter lengths (12"/14") tend to always be sold out in most of the hair brands that I'm interested in, or they'll have 12" and 16" and be sold out of 14".


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> So tempted to weave my hair for summer!
> 
> Any advice anyone?
> pros and cons?


 
@MixedGirl...

Well the pros and cons will be subjective. For me,

Pros: 
Ability to hide hair away/low manipulation = INCREASED GROWTH!

Cons:
Cost (hair and install)
Inability to REALLY cleanse my scalp for an extended period of time. (I can cleanse it some, but it's not the same as putting fingers to scalp)

For me the PRO outweigh the cons by far.


----------



## Thann (Mar 19, 2013)

BGT said:


> Would just 4 oz of 12 or 14 inches be enough? I plan on leaving the perimeter out and not having the stylist double the wefts.



BGT

You are still going to need at least 6 ounces which is about a pack and a half. With the lengths being shorter, the wefts will be longer. Otherwise you would likely need at least 8 ounces with longer hair lengths.  It's best to ask your stylist, but I always go in with 8! Hth!


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 19, 2013)

Weave is so addicting. I think I'm going to do kinky curly for the summer.


----------



## Channy31 (Mar 19, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> @MixedGirl...
> 
> Well the pros and cons will be subjective. For me,
> 
> ...



May either do this or a no heat challenge..


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 19, 2013)

Have y'all looked into u-parts LivingDoll MixedGirl? Same benefits of a sew in but you can take it off to care for your real hair underneath.


----------



## Channy31 (Mar 19, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> Have y'all looked into u-parts LivingDoll MixedGirl? Same benefits of a sew in but you can take it off to care for your real hair underneath.



No whats that?


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 19, 2013)

A wig that you sew on! It's a hybrid of a wig and sew in really  you can get low manipulation and maintain a cleansing and conditioning schedule with your real hair. MixedGirl


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 19, 2013)

Here is a picture


----------



## Channy31 (Mar 19, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> Here is a picture



Thanks so so much for this!

Think this has made my decision


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 19, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Thanks so so much for this!
> 
> Think this has made my decision



You are welcome! And you can make them yourself!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2013)

SuchaLady

Yes. I've watched a bunch of vids on u part wigs. My local bss sells them premade too but with synthetic hair. I'm too lazy to put in the work to make one or to sew it on. I may try one day with some old hair that I have laying around. I have everything i need to make one except a needle/thread/glue gun. Maybe i'll try one after a few installs. Right now I don't want a leave out because I want to grow the front of my hair out. That's my problem area. It grows super slow.


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 19, 2013)

That's next for me. I can still wash my hair how I want LivingDoll plus I hate cutting out sew ins lol


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 19, 2013)

Got my appointment for Friday afternoon...woohoo!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2013)

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> That's next for me. I can still wash my hair how I want LivingDoll plus I hate cutting out sew ins lol



SuchaLady...girl I wouldn't ever try to cut my own out! You cut your own sew ins out? My hair would all be on the floor! Lol


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 19, 2013)

LivingDoll I don't trust anyone else enough to let them do it. And I've been cutting out weave since I was like 8 lmbo


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2013)

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> LivingDoll I don't trust anyone else enough to let them do it. And I've been cutting out weave since I was like 8 lmbo



SuchaLady...If I could do it myself I probably would too. Do you self install too? I would LOVE to learn to self install.


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 19, 2013)

LivingDoll I do not I wish because I'm tired if paying for weave installations. That's why I'm about to buy a 99 cent styrofoam head and a wig cap and make this upart thing happen lol


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 19, 2013)

I would like to join but I have been wearing closure wigs instead of sew ins since November.  Is it okay to wear closure wigs instead of sew ins?


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2013)

ms.blue said:
			
		

> I would like to join but I have been wearing closure wigs instead of sew ins since November.  Is it okay to wear closure wigs instead of sew ins?



ms.blue....gabulldawg

I don't see why not...

Btw...what is a closure wig? Like a lace wig?


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll be back with an explanation.

Ok, I'm back . The first picture compilation is my real hair (I'm texlaxed), and the second is my sew in. 

*What brand and type of hair used: *I honestly don't remember.  I waltzed into the BSS around the corner from my place and asked for a good wet and curly weave that could also be flat ironed. This is what she gave me. It was $65 a pack. Next time I'm walking pass, I'll stop in and get the name. 

My goal was to find hair that looked similar to mine. The weave didn't look too far off. It is, of course thicker and also curlier than my own texlaxed hair. 

*How many bundles/what lengths: *2 packages, 12 inches

*If a closure was used:* No.

*If have a leave out, what technique used for blending:* I just tried to find hair that blended well with my texlaxed wash and go. This one blended well enough for me. 

*What products used for maintenance:* Olive Oil Moose, Edge control for my ends. I also used an applicator bottle with a long nozzle to moisturize my hair underneath every few days. I wash it once a week. 

*Whether a self install or done in a shop: *Went to my favorite weavologist in harlem. She always hooks me up & she works fast as well. Love her!

ETA: Apologies for the bikini shots. The best pics that I have of the sew-in are from a recent vacation.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2013)

SmileyNY said:
			
		

> I'll be back with an explanation.
> 
> Ok, I'm back . The first picture compilation is my real hair (I'm texlaxed), and the second is my sew in.
> 
> ...



SmileyNY...Beautiful! I loove curly hair. Looks like bobraz (Bohyme brazilian)...how well did it straighten?


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 19, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> ms.blue....gabulldawg
> 
> I don't see why not...
> 
> Btw...what is a closure wig? Like a lace wig?



Very similar but it is like a u-part wig and in place of u shape opening, a closure is in its place.  The closure can  either be attached to the u part wig or detached depending how it is made.

I have been wearing 3 closure wigs and I love it.






I had this wig made for me....I previously wore this hair as a sew in.





My current closure wig for the spring.





I made this wig myself and wore this wig for 3.5 months straight


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 19, 2013)

Picture 1
-Russian hair wavy/curly from Glam Goddess Beauty
14-16, 16-18 & 18-20 
with matching closure made by trebella wigs

Picture 2
-South American wavy from yummy hair extensions
2) 16-18 & 18-20
with Chinese made " Brazilian" closure
made by me

Picture 3
-Russian medium coarse straight from yummy hair extensions
2) 16-18"
with Chinese yaki straight closure
made by me.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2013)

ms.blue...

Those are real pretty! Y'all are really inspiring me. Maybe i'll go grab some bss hair & try to make a wig this weekend. I ain't fooling with that Halley's curls hair I have. 

I can wear it until my install on 4/27.


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 19, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> @SmileyNY...Beautiful! I loove curly hair. Looks like bobraz (Bohyme brazilian)...how well did it straighten?



Thank you  I honestly didn't even straighten it lol. It was straight in the package, so I wore it straight the first day... but after I wet on the second day, I never looked back  It was just easier to blend without having to straighten my own hair... which I would normally only do twice a year. I few more times wouldn't hurt since it's just a small leave-out. I'll try to straighten it next time. 

I actually just took that sew in out this past weekend and got another. This hair is similar, but it's more wavy and only curls a little at the ends. I will come back with an update if and when I straighten this one


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2013)

ms.blue...don't be surprised if I start asking loads of questions. You seem to have lots of experience with hair. What's your fav hair?


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 19, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> ms.blue...
> 
> Those are real pretty! Y'all are really inspiring me. Maybe i'll go grab some bss hair & try to make a wig this weekend. I ain't fooling with that Halley's curls hair I have.
> 
> I can wear it until my install on 4/27.



Thank you LivingDoll...I was inspired by my failed diy sew in attempt.  I do plan on getting a sew in in the fall....just unsure of what style or length.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2013)

SmileyNY

Did the curly hair shed/tangle/matt alot? I bought some bss curly hair to wear on a cruise a few years ago and it turned into a rats nest on my head after a few days. I love the look but have the worst luck with curly hair. That's why I'm so scared to buy some for my install.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 19, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> ms.blue...don't be surprised if I start asking loads of questions. You seem to have lots of experience with hair. What's your fav hair?



My favorite hair is the Russian medium coarse straight since for virgin hair, it is very believable especially when the hair starts revert which is weird because I didn't expect to love this hair.  I usually like either Chinese yaki or Malaysian yaki hair.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Mar 19, 2013)

*What brand and type of hair used*: Halley's Curl, Croele Curly - 10 inch fro. 

*How many bundles/what lengths*: 2 packages

*If a closure was used*: no closure, full head, no leave out.

*What products used for maintenance*: on my hair: spritz with water or scurl few times a week, deep condition biweekly. Weave: Spritz with water/rose water as needed. If I want more defined curls, I use mousse or Cat Walk styling gel, deep condiion biweekly.

*Whether a self install or done in a shop*: self install.

This is my fourth weave since October. I'm transitioning and really close to being fully natural. I cut more permed ends this takedown than ever before (guess I'm getting tired of the 2 textures). Weaves have definitely been a lifesaver during transition period!


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 19, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> @SmileyNY
> 
> Did the curly hair shed/tangle/matt alot? I bought some bss curly hair to wear on a cruise a few years ago and it turned into a rats nest on my head after a few days. I love the look but have the worst luck with curly hair. That's why I'm so scared to buy some for my install.



It shed a lot!! But not on it's own. I had to run my fingers through it every morning while moisturizing it to get out the shed hairs. Every time I did, though, it looked like new  It was just a beaming and a shinning. 

... but it did shed A LOT. I flushed so much of that hair down the toilet. I'm surprised that it still looked full up until the last day that I took it out. It also tangled, but the tangles fell out once my olive oil moose hit them. I could take them out with just my fingers most of the time. 

The hair I'm wearing now sheds a lot less, but doesn't have as much body. Speaking of which... I need to start learning the names of these hairs so that I can go back to get the ones that I like the most lol.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2013)

SunnyDelight...how long does it take you to self-install? Do you cut the wefts or fold/sew. I think self installers are fascinating. Lol! 

I fell asleep last night watching YT vids of bleaching knots and staining closures.  I feel like I'm in school.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2013)

SmileyNY said:
			
		

> It shed a lot!! But not on it's own. I had to run my fingers through it every morning while moisturizing it to get out the shed hairs. Every time I did, though, it looked like new  It was just a beaming and a shinning.
> 
> ... but it did shed A LOT. I flushed so much of that hair down the toilet. I'm surprised that it still looked full up until the last day that I took it out. It also tangled, but the tangles fell out once my olive oil moose hit them. I could take them out with just my fingers most of the time.
> 
> The hair I'm wearing now sheds a lot less, but doesn't have as much body. Speaking of which... I need to start learning the names of these hairs so that I can go back to get the ones that I like the most lol.




SmileyNY...did you seal the wefts before you installed it?


----------



## RoseGolden (Mar 19, 2013)

Just wanted to link this thread that has some awesome advice for keeping your hair healthy (allowing you to retain length) with a weave.

_*"Are You New to Weaves? Here Are Some Definite DON'TS!!"*_
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=298353&highlight=weave


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2013)

RoseGolden said:
			
		

> Just wanted to link this thread that has some awesome advice for keeping your hair healthy (allowing you to retain length) with a weave.
> 
> "Are You New to Weaves? Here Are Some Definite DON'TS!!"
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=298353&highlight=weave



I can't wait to read this thread! Thanks.


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 19, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> @SmileyNY...did you seal the wefts before you installed it?



Nooooo. See that's why I'm in this thread!!  I don't know these things. How would I do that? With hair glue?


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2013)

SmileyNY said:
			
		

> Nooooo. See that's why I'm in this thread!!  I don't know these things. How would I do that? With hair glue?



SmileyNY...you can buy weft sealant or you can use fabric adhesive such as Fray Check or Aleene's. All you do is turn the track to the underside and place a thin line of the liquid along the track line.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Mar 19, 2013)

LivingDoll

haha . . . at your fascination.  It takes me between 3 and four hours to install.  If it weren't curly hair, I would probably get it done by someone.  Since its curly, there is room for the "not so perfect."  I've done three installs with curly hair.  The first time I did the fold and continue sewing.  However, when I was taking it down I struggled and ended up cutting wefts (not patient enough).  After I washed and deep conditioned the tracks, I cut the wefts before sewing down.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2013)

SunnyDelight said:
			
		

> LivingDoll
> 
> haha . . . at your fascination.  It takes me between 3 and four hours to install.  If it weren't curly hair, I would probably get it done by someone.  Since its curly, there is room for the "not so perfect."  I've done three installs with curly hair.  The first time I did the fold and continue sewing.  However, when I was taking it down I struggled and ended up cutting wefts (not patient enough).  After I washed and deep conditioned the tracks, I cut the wefts before sewing down.



One if these days i'm gonna try it. I am always amazed at people who do their own weaves, microbraids, etc. I think i'm just too lazy.

Does anyone know if you can steam your hair with a weave? I was thinking I could maybe section it after washing and sit under the steamer to help my real hair/scalp retain moisture underneath. Anybody tried this? Thoughts?


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol...nevermind.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 19, 2013)

I haven't worn a weave in over a year but the last 2 times I did, I self installed. I do a pretty good job sewing in but my cornrows suck. 

I'm going to a salon this time because I want this to be on point. I want to leave it in for at least 2 months. I hope I can because I haven't kept a weave in that long since the first time in the year 2000. 

I absolutely loved that first weave. A lot of people thought it was my real hair.

See attached


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 20, 2013)

I got a couple of decent pics of my hair in its natural state  i'm still wearing it natural. Btw, the longest I have in is 18” and it falls to mbl, almost waist, in the back when natural! I thought it would be a little shorter.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 20, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> I haven't worn a weave in over a year but the last 2 times I did, I self installed. I do a pretty good job sewing in but my cornrows suck.
> 
> I'm going to a salon this time because I want this to be on point. I want to leave it in for at least 2 months. I hope I can because I haven't kept a weave in that long since the first time in the year 2000.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that does look natural! Look at how small you are! I used to be small like that...


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 20, 2013)

gabulldawg said:


> I got a couple of decent pics of my hair in its natural state i'm still wearing it natural. Btw, the longest I have in is 18” and it falls to mbl, almost waist, in the back when natural! I thought it would be a little shorter.


 
gabulldawg...how tall are you?


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 20, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> @gabulldawg...how tall are you?


 
I'm about 5'7".


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 20, 2013)

gabulldawg said:


> I'm about 5'7".


 
Ok, so 18" on me would be past my butt. I'm 5'1". Good to know.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Mar 20, 2013)

I have nooo idea what hair to get. I don't like a lot of curly weaves be because they look so fake. I want something I can straighten of course and that will match the front of my hair (it's thinner than the rest). 





It's just my frizzy roots and mismatched color that makes it harder to find a good match.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 20, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> Wow, that does look natural! Look at how small you are! I used to be small like that...



yes I used to be small like that too 
That pic is from 13 years ago.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 20, 2013)

I had the hair flat ironed straight today and that appears to have helped with my frizz issue. I'm looking forward to going home and flexi rodding the hair tonight to add curls/waves.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 20, 2013)

yuhlovevybz said:


> I have nooo idea what hair to get. I don't like a lot of curly weaves be because they look so fake. I want something I can straighten of course and that will match the front of my hair (it's thinner than the rest).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@yuhlovevybz....I think indian wavy would match your texture...







^^This is indian natural curly/wavy from jujuhair.com

I think you could also blend with a twist out of your natural hair if you don't want to wash n' go.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Mar 20, 2013)

^ thanks! Those waves look pretty big though. I wonder if they have anything tighter but that won't be too thick or stand up like an afro. I want it to be kinda thin so I can take a break from snapping off nails on my hair. I'm gonna check out that site when I get home.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 20, 2013)

So I am having a HARD time finding hair I want...everything I'm interested in is sold out, doesn't come in the length(s) I want, or doesn't have a matching closure available. I don't want to mix hair/closures from different companies...I don't want any differences in curl patterns, density, color, etc.

I have my phone consult with Reniece's junior stylist today, so maybe she can give me some recommendations.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Mar 20, 2013)

Officially sewed up, used 12" Cambodian body wave


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 21, 2013)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Officially sewed up, used 12" Cambodian body wave
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 200479


 
RoundEyedGirl504...I love it! Looks very natural. The color is really pretty too. 

Is that Arjuni Hair? Did you color the hair yourself?


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 21, 2013)

I think i've decided on ONYC Mongolian Light Relaxed hair...now I'm debating about whether to get 12" and 14" hair, or just 12"..I want an active length. I've never worn hair longer than 12".


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 21, 2013)

This is how my hair looked today. Used large Flexi rods and got a very loose wave. I like it, but I think I'll use my smaller rods tonight to get a tighter wave/curl. I love this hair!


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Forgot to add picture!


----------



## nazjha (Mar 21, 2013)

Does a 3/4th wig count??
I used to always do sew ins but then I found out about the wig and I fell in love, so much faster then sewing the hair onto the braids every install. My process:

*first braiding my base leaving out a horseshoe and my edges 
*sew the wig onto the perimeter braid. 
*I usually leave it on about 6-11 weeks.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 21, 2013)

nazjha said:


> Does a 3/4th wig count??
> I used to always do sew ins but then I found out about the wig and I fell in love, so much faster then sewing the hair onto the braids every install. My process:
> 
> *first braiding my base leaving out a horseshoe and my edges
> ...



Since you're sewing on the wig I say sure! Welcome!!


----------



## 05girl (Mar 21, 2013)

Any stylist recommendations in ATL area for a good install?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Mar 21, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> RoundEyedGirl504...I love it! Looks very natural. The color is really pretty too.
> 
> Is that Arjuni Hair? Did you color the hair yourself?



LivingDoll my hairdresser sells it they branded it as VIP luxury hair. She actually dyed it for me to match my hair. Thanks I love it!!!!


----------



## RoseGolden (Mar 22, 2013)

I really want some ERPT so I can have some pretty vacation hair this summer.  I wanna wear the big blowdried, kinky straight look.

I thought  had talked myself out of getting it, but I might be making at trip to the EP store this weekend .


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 22, 2013)

RoseGolden said:


> I really want some ERPT so I can have some pretty vacation hair this summer. I wanna wear the big blowdried, kinky straight look.
> 
> I thought had talked myself out of getting it, but I might be making at trip to the EP store this weekend .


 
I was going to take the plunge and get some EP but everything is sold out on their site.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm getting my sew in today at 3...I'm excited!


----------



## RoseGolden (Mar 22, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> I was going to take the plunge and get some EP but everything is sold out on their site.


 

They are always sold out how annoying. I just realized the store is like 20 minutes away from me so I might go down there.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 22, 2013)

nazjha said:


> Does a 3/4th wig count??
> I used to always do sew ins but then I found out about the wig and I fell in love, so much faster then sewing the hair onto the braids every install. My process:
> 
> *first braiding my base leaving out a horseshoe and my edges
> ...


 
nazjha...I never realized that you can sew a wig on!



RoseGolden said:


> They are always sold out how annoying. I just realized the store is like 20 minutes away from me so I might go down there.


 
RoseGolden...lucky you. I live in MD and I don't think there are any specialty hair stores here....only regular BSS'.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 22, 2013)

05girl said:


> Any stylist recommendations in ATL area for a good install?



I use a fellow lhcf member. Her name is SunySydeofLyfe. You can pm her for info.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 22, 2013)

05girl said:


> Any stylist recommendations in ATL area for a good install?


 
Doesn't @dontspeakdefeat (trained by Reniece) live in ATL?


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Mar 22, 2013)

What brand and type of hair used: Brazilian hair 
How many bundles/what lengths: 22" 20" 16" 12" 
If a closure was used: no 
If have a leave out, what technique used for blending: leave out I just use ors hair cream and brush it out with a ceramic brush so I dont have to flat iron it 
What products used for maintenance: I use a brush with the round tips on it to comb it out and I apply a quarter size of meekens argan oil and twist the hair into a bun at night 
Whether a self install or done in a shop: my girlie did it I never go to the salon I got my two dearest friends that always hook me up  
I did this install on the 14th of this month


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 22, 2013)

ghanagirl23...very pretty! I really like the texture of that hair.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Mar 22, 2013)

LivingDoll thank you  its due time i get a new set tho lol


----------



## 05girl (Mar 22, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> Doesn't @dontspeakdefeat (trained by Reniece) live in ATL?



Is dontspeakdefeat = Tamika Bell Salon? That's the only stylist I know of trained by Reniece in ATL


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 23, 2013)

05girl said:
			
		

> Is dontspeakdefeat = Tamika Bell Salon? That's the only stylist I know of trained by Reniece in ATL



Yes, i believe so.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm starting to notice that on TV a lot of women with virgin hair experience frizziness. I'm watching rhoa and see that Portia has frizz in certain areas. May just be something that comes with the territory.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 25, 2013)

My sew in... I got it done on Friday but I only curled it yesterday.


----------



## Caramelangel247 (Mar 25, 2013)

Im new to sew-ins but I'm hoping to keep my hair up over this year and allow my hair to grow. 

Mainly doing this because braids have always been my preferred hairstyle or putting my real hair in a bun or clip. But I no longer have the time to braid my hair and I'm reluctant to spend the money at a shop. So I did my own sew in. 

Since I'm "practicing" and still learning I choose a cheap weave on sale at Sally's Beauty Supply. 10inch and 14inch Human Hair. Each pack was $9.99. 

I put it in a week ago... Got Frizzy and tangled. Not super matted but not looking good if I left it down. 

Last night I washed my hair and then used sauve keratin conditioner to deep condition. Then I used garner fructis leave in conditioner, added some anti frizz treatment and once my hair was completely dry I flatironed with the 72hr heat protectant. My hair looks much better!! That might have to just be my routine to keep this cheap hair looking nice. 

I don't know how to curl my hair at all. I have no idea how to choose a good sew in weave or which is easiest to maintain. Lol. Guess I'll just have to learn a little bit at a time. Maybe I'll try Bantu knot out on my hair Thursday when it likely starts frizzing again! 

Feel free to offer many suggestions!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 25, 2013)

Caramelangel247 said:


> Im new to sew-ins but I'm hoping to keep my hair up over this year and allow my hair to grow.
> 
> Mainly doing this because braids have always been my preferred hairstyle or putting my real hair in a bun or clip. But I no longer have the time to braid my hair and I'm reluctant to spend the money at a shop. So I did my own sew in.
> 
> ...


Your hair looks good. I'm no expert... I just used a flat iron to put in some curls yesterday and I pin curled the hair before I went to bed last night.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 25, 2013)

Caramelangel247 and FemmeCreole...both of you look great! I'm so jealous! I can't wait til I get my install so I can post pics.


----------



## 05girl (Mar 25, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> My sew in... I got it done on Friday but I only curled it yesterday.



What are the specs? You know... where did you get the hair, what kind of hair is it, how long is it, do you have leave-out, etc etc


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 25, 2013)

05girl said:


> What are the specs? You know... where did you get the hair, what kind of hair is it, how long is it, do you have leave-out, etc etc


05girl
 I got it at a local bss so you can probably get it at a bss near you too. I got moisture remy remist hair from the brand model model. I was a pack of 12" and a pack of 14" in number 4. I also got a invisible part closure (10"). I have no leave out.


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Mar 25, 2013)

I have mine!! Got brazillian hair Im learning how to blend it... My leave out wont revert so I probably won't flat iron as much. But I got this march 1st and will probably keep it in until may 1stand reinstall this hair.  I usually spray my braids with scurl to keep my hair mousturizef and that worked pretty well. Now I have creme of nature lemongrass and rosemary leave in conditioner and    I'm using that now to moisturizer my hair. Anybody else leave out a little unhealthiest from their hair.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 26, 2013)

AXtremeTakeover said:


> I have mine!! Got brazillian hair Im learning how to blend it... My leave out wont revert so I probably won't flat iron as much. But I got this march 1st and will probably keep it in until may 1stand reinstall this hair. I usually spray my braids with scurl to keep my hair mousturizef and that worked pretty well. Now I have creme of nature lemongrass and rosemary leave in conditioner and I'm using that now to moisturizer my hair. Anybody else leave out a little unhealthiest from their hair.


 
AXtremeTakeover...pics please....


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Mar 26, 2013)

I am in love with this hair!  I have never done non-BSS hair and this **** moves and acts just like my hair, and NO SHEDDING!!

Question for you ladies - do any of you have the sew in with the net, if so what the most effective way to get to the scalp, I usually use seabreeze but I am not sure the best way to get it to my scalp.  Maybe a hair color bottle?


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 27, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> My sew in... I got it done on Friday but I only curled it yesterday.


 

FemmeCreole...this is the Model Model Moisture Remist hair right? How do you like it so far? Any problems with tangles or shedding? I saw alot of YT reviews and mostly all of the reviews were really good for this hair.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 27, 2013)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I am in love with this hair! I have never done non-BSS hair and this **** moves and acts just like my hair, and NO SHEDDING!!
> 
> Question for you ladies - do any of you have the sew in with the net, if so what the most effective way to get to the scalp, I usually use seabreeze but I am not sure the best way to get it to my scalp. _*Maybe a hair color bottle*_?


 
@roundeyedgirl...

...add poo to one, condish to the other. Dilute both with water (a quarter sized amount of product in a full bottle of water)....shake....squirt....and rinse really well!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 27, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> FemmeCreole...this is the Model Model Moisture Remist hair right? How do you like it so far? Any problems with tangles or shedding? I saw alot of YT reviews and mostly all of the reviews were really good for this hair.



So far I can only say good things. It's very soft and "flow-y"... not heavy at all. It's easy to curl with the flat iron.. then just run your fingers thru and it turns in nice big waves. It's just day 5 but I like it a lot so far.

I worked out yesterday and I used a tresemme dry shampoo. That felt weird to me though. I'll probably wash it with running water this weekend. That's the only issue I have with sew ins. I like to wash my hair at least 3 times a week and I can't do that with a weave.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 27, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> So far I can only say good things. It's very soft and "flow-y"... not heavy at all. It's easy to curl with the flat iron.. then just run your fingers thru and it turns in nice big waves. It's just day 5 but I like it a lot so far.
> 
> I worked out yesterday and I used a tresemme dry shampoo. That felt weird to me though. I'll probably wash it with running water this weekend. That's the only issue I have with sew ins. I like to wash my hair at least 3 times a week and I can't do that with a weave.


 
That's always been my issue too...I don't wash as often as you but I still don't like not being able to really cleanse my scalp well.


----------



## jamaicasmodona (Mar 27, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> Here is a picture


 

SuchaLady, I know i'm probably late, but I like the fact that you can take the off.. can you explain how this is done?


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Brittster I used blue flexi rods after blow drying. I love this look! It actually closely resembles the natural curl pattern of the hair.


----------



## Britt (Mar 27, 2013)

gabulldawg said:


> @Brittster I used blue flexi rods after blow drying. I love this look! It actually closely resembles the natural curl pattern of the hair.



gabulldawg, I like this look. The curls look soft and natural. Did you use a lot of flexi rods?


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks really good gabulldawg...you workin' that Sassy Mitchell girl!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 28, 2013)

Okay, so....I pull up to drop DD off at school...7th grader gets out of the car in front of me (I knew what grade she was in by the color shirt she had on)...FULL WEAVE WITH OMBRE'D ENDS.


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry I'm late jamaicasmodona You simply sew the tracks to a wig cap and cut out an opening for your leave out hair then you sew the cap down. It's a cross between a sew in and a wig. 



jamaicasmodona said:


> SuchaLady, I know i'm probably late, but I like the fact that you can take the off.. can you explain how this is done?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Mar 28, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> Okay, so....I pull up to drop DD off at school...7th grader gets out of the car in front of me (I knew what grade she was in by the color shirt she had on)...FULL WEAVE WITH OMBRE'D ENDS.



I have been seeing this a lot lately!!  My little cousin is a freshman in high school and these girls have full sew-ins!  I didn't get into that until like sr year because I was big on changing my hair.


----------



## jamaicasmodona (Mar 28, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> Sorry I'm late @jamaicasmodona You simply sew the tracks to a wig cap and cut out an opening for your leave out hair then you sew the cap down. It's a cross between a sew in and a wig.


 
I see, thanks.. I am going to try this with some cheap hair first and see how it works out..

I like doing sew ins, my issue with it is, my hair seems to be thinner when I take it out. I also have an issue with dry itchy scalp, and the sew ins don't help.. It's like it makes it worse. I'm in between sew ins now, and i think this option may work out better for me for right now..

Thanks.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 28, 2013)

I want to try to make a U part wig too...alot of the ladies on YT make them and it's crazy because you cannot tell that they have them on...looks just like a really good sew-in...sometimes better.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 28, 2013)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I have been seeing this a lot lately!! My little cousin is a freshman in high school and these girls have full sew-ins! I didn't get into that until like sr year because I was big on changing my hair.


 
Girl, I didn't get my first sew-in until I was 25-26! DD was a baby then (she's 14 now) and that's how I remember.  

To see these young girls with a head full of weave is disheartening. They're not doing it as a protective style. They're doing it, just to be doing it. There's a big difference. I remember in college, there was this girl that always wore weave....in 4 years, I never saw her real hair once.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 28, 2013)

Brittster said:


> gabulldawg, I like this look. The curls look soft and natural. Did you use a lot of flexi rods?



Thank you! I didn't use a lot. I think I used about 9 or 10. It was easy to sleep on.



LivingDoll said:


> Looks really good gabulldawg...you workin' that Sassy Mitchell girl!



Thank you! I love that it's so versatile. The frizzing is still there, but it's minimum, so I hope most people don't notice it.


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 28, 2013)

My weave is never frizzy gabulldawg. Do you use shampoo on it?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 30, 2013)

It's now 1 week since the sew in. I'm going to wash my hair today.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 30, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> My weave is never frizzy gabulldawg. Do you use shampoo on it?



Yes I do. Is that the issue SuchaLady?


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 30, 2013)

gabulldawg Try skipping the shampoo and just cowashing. If there is no product in the hair I found shampooing to be pointless. Organix conditioners work well with extensions. 



gabulldawg said:


> Yes I do. Is that the issue SuchaLady?


----------



## Caramelangel247 (Apr 2, 2013)

I was all excited about my sew in... And the cheap thread I used stated breaking and I had loose pieces everywhere!!! 

No more thread from dollar store sewing kits. Took down my hair and had to redo it. This time I bought a spool of heavy duty navy blue. My $10 weave is once again attached to my head. 

I can't wait to save up some money for a Brazilian weave. *Sigh* I want a fabulous 14inch that I can swing around until my hair is around 12inches


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 2, 2013)

Caramelangel247 said:


> I was all excited about my sew in... And the cheap thread I used stated breaking and I had loose pieces everywhere!!!
> 
> No more thread from dollar store sewing kits. Took down my hair and had to redo it. This time I bought a spool of heavy duty navy blue. My $10 weave is once again attached to my head.
> 
> I can't wait to save up some money for a Brazilian weave. *Sigh* I want a fabulous 14inch that I can swing around until my hair is around 12inches



Why didn't you buy weave thread. you bought sewing kit thread


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 2, 2013)

So I bought some "virgin" Peruvian hair and a closure from Aliexpress...it came yesterday. I got 3 bundles (12/14/16) and a 12" (looks like 16") closure for about $185. Overall, I'm satisfied at this point. I'll give a review of the hair after my install at the end of the month.




Sorry that the pic is upside down.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's a better pic:






In order...12-16" and the closure. I haven't washed it yet. Just raking my fingers through all the wefts, I got like 2-3 shed hairs total.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 3, 2013)

What vendor did you use? That's where I'm getting my next hair from. I want to try it out. LivingDoll


----------



## Caramelangel247 (Apr 3, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> Why didn't you buy weave thread. you bought sewing kit thread



Lmao... Too lazy to drive 45min to the city. I live in a smaller community. 15,000 people and mostly white. I have to travel toward St.Paul and Minneapolis in order to get stuff. I didn't think it was worth the $15 in gas to buy thread. 

Considering the only thing keeping a few of the tracks from falling down was a Bobby pin... I probably should have just drove to the city. Oh well, it was too heavy around the ears anyway. I looked like an elf when I tried to make a ponytail. My ears just folded under the weight of weave!


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 3, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> What vendor did you use? That's where I'm getting my next hair from. I want to try it out. @LivingDoll


 
SuchaLady...the 3 bundles are from Rosa Hair Products. I was also considering buying from Juan at Queen Hair Products...they're supposed to be best but everyone says the hair smells like cornchips sometime. 

The closure is from Mona Hair Products Factory.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 3, 2013)

LivingDoll So funny you mention Queen Hair. That's where I was going to get mine from  You can boil it lightly to remove the smell. Also Ive read you can fabric softener without any adverse reactions. 




LivingDoll said:


> SuchaLady...the 3 bundles are from Rosa Hair Products. I was also considering buying from Juan at Queen Hair Products...they're supposed to be best but everyone says the hair smells like cornchips sometime.
> 
> The closure is from Mona Hair Products Factory.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 3, 2013)

SuchaLady

I just looked at some YT reviews about deodorizing hair...one of the ladies highly recommends Suavitel (spanish brand fabric softener). I didn't want to deal with that this time around. I actually think alot of the vendors on Aliexpress are getting the hair from the same place. I was just glad that the hair didn't have any nits in it.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 3, 2013)

Caramelangel247 said:


> Lmao... Too lazy to drive 45min to the city. I live in a smaller community. 15,000 people and mostly white. I have to travel toward St.Paul and Minneapolis in order to get stuff. I didn't think it was worth the $15 in gas to buy thread.
> 
> Considering the only thing keeping a few of the tracks from falling down was a Bobby pin... I probably should have just drove to the city. Oh well, it was too heavy around the ears anyway. I looked like an elf when I tried to make a ponytail. My ears just folded under the weight of weave!



Too funny girl


----------



## 05girl (Apr 4, 2013)

I bought some SSNR (kinky straight). I've read folks talk about splitting the wefts. I've never split wefts before so I'm kind of afraid to... I know i'd have to seal and I'd hate for it to lead to more shedding. At the same time I don't really want/ need super thick/poofy hair. I get it installed tomorrow. I dunno, what do ya'll think???

ETA: it's only 14 inches, want to get like a bob/SL type style.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 4, 2013)

LivingDoll did you have it installed or did you attempt that wig?


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 4, 2013)

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> LivingDoll did you have it installed or did you attempt that wig?



SuchaLady...nope. Not yet. My appt at Reniece's isn't until the end of the month. I ordered some BSS hair for the wig yesterday.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 6, 2013)

After zumba today I cowashed and decided to air dry. It's still damp after about 6 hours so I think I'll blow dry in a few. I doubt I will make it to 8 weeks with this sew in. After 2 weeks I already have noticeable growth. I'll probably remove it after the 4 week mark and then redo


----------



## CHANNYY (Apr 7, 2013)

I just got my install on yesterday. My stylist put a net cap on first and then she sewed it in. How often do you wash? How do you do it with a ne on? Do you fully saturate your hair? Do you sit under a dryer or air dryer?  I can moisturize and seal by using the bottle used for hair coloring.


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't believe I've already been wearing this hair for almost a month. Time flies. I wanted to provide a few updates regarding the actual Sassy Mitchell Exotic Wave hair and quality. 

I don't think I'll be purchasing this hair again.  The frizziness is too unbearable for me. I don't feel like I should deal with any frizzing when I paid the amount of money I did for this hair. I feel the hair should be flawless at all times unless I just do something crazy to it or don't take care of it. I think I have to work with it way too much.  I definitely take care of the hair (brush/comb daily starting from ends, wash weekly, dc, protecting hair at night, etc.) and don't abuse heat on it. Haven't colored it or anything. When I first bought the hair I emailed the owner for a suggestion on what to do about the frizz. She suggested a serum to use after washing. That didn't help at all. I've also tried leave in conditioner and natural oils.

I wonder if I'm the only one that has had problems with this hair? I see positive reviews and no mention of frizz. I do notice that certain celebs have frizzy weaves. I've noticed that issue on Porsha from RHOA, Beyonce, Vanessa Williams in the "Temptation" movie. Maybe it's a part of the deal when wearing virgin hair? IDK. I just don't like it. I prefer a sleek look when I want one. I'm only dealing with it because I made the investment. I also hope that maybe it's not as bad as I think it is.

I can tell that it has potential to be great hair. It has VERY minimal tangling and shedding. I think at this point this is really it's only saving grace. I don't see hairs all over the place. The only hairs I may lose are ones that I may snag on accident. The hair holds curls very well. SunySydeofLyfe curled my hair this past Wednesday and the curls are almost like they were when they were done, and all I have been doing for bed is pin curling my bang area and just putting the rest up in a satin bonnet.

Overall I am pretty disappointed.  I have had my eye on Sasssy Mitchell hair for about two years now. This wasn't an impulsive buy. I planned and got my money together to buy it and have been underwhelmed. I was trying to remain positive throughout the experience because I spent so much money on this hair. I've heard wonderful things. I am always looking at pics of other people with their SM hair and it looks great. But I'm just really not happy with the frizz. I have tried all types of things and it seems like nothing works.  It was suggested to me to do an apple cider vinegar rinse on the hair, so I will be trying that at my next wash. That's my last chance for fixing this hair.

My plan was to reuse the hair, but with this frizz I don't know if that's going to happen. I have gotten some complements on the hair, but I don't know if that was from people that just didn't notice the frizz or if I was just having a great hair day.  

I honestly don't know when I'll spend this kind of money on hair again. I just don't have money to waste to turn around and be disappointed.  I think this experience has definitely jaded me and I don't know when I'll be able to work up the nerve to buy virgin remy hair again.


----------



## 05girl (Apr 10, 2013)

gabulldawg said:


> I don't think I'll be purchasing this hair again.  The frizziness is too unbearable for me.



Sorry for your frustrations! Care to show us a pic of the "frizziness" ? Maybe it looks bad to you but no noticeable to others...


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 10, 2013)

gabulldawg...thanks for the review...I'm thinking that the frizz lends itself to the body of the hair? Does that make sense? Like, shouldn't body wave hair be a little poofy? I think it looks great in all the pics you've shared so far. 



05girl said:


> Sorry for your frustrations! Care to show us a pic of the "frizziness" ? *Maybe it looks bad to you but no noticeable to others*...


 
This is what I think.


----------



## ms.blue (Apr 10, 2013)

gabulldawg, When dealing with "virgin" hair, there is going to be some frizz since it reacts like our hair when dealing with the elements.  You may have to use serum based products to prevent the frizziness but it tends to weigh the hair down.  

LivingDoll, please do a review about the peruvian hair from Rosa hair products...i hear nothing but good from that company.  I had queens hair before, I bought the hair in the middle of '11 but didn't wear the hair until the '12 and the smell was something else lol.  I will say that the hair can handle 2 color job plus bleaching very well.  The only reason I won't purchase again, is that the prices went up a lot.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 10, 2013)

05girl said:


> I bought some SSNR (*kinky straight*). I've read folks talk about splitting the wefts. I've never split wefts before so I'm kind of afraid to... I know i'd have to seal and I'd hate for it to lead to more shedding. At the same time I don't *really want/ need super thick/poofy hair.* I get it installed tomorrow. I dunno, what do ya'll think???
> 
> ETA: it's only 14 inches, want to get like a bob/SL type style.


 
@05girl

Italian Yaki is the texture similar to KS without the poofy-ness. Granted it could still be thick but not as wild as Kinky straight.


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 10, 2013)

05girl said:


> Sorry for your frustrations! Care to show us a pic of the "frizziness" ? Maybe it looks bad to you but no noticeable to others...



I will have to take a pic later this week. I just did a crazy workout and will now have to wash my hair. I'm thinking of wearing it straight for the next style. SunySydeofLyfe saw what i'm talking about. What do you think? I know she noticed it because she was doing my hair and most people won't be all in my head like that.  It was beautiful gorgeous curls with this layer of frizz.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 10, 2013)

ms.blue...I sure will...having it installed on the 27th. I'm excited about getting it done.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 10, 2013)

How long did it take your hair to be delivered LivingDoll?

What length would y'all suggest for graduation? I'm thinking 18,20,22 maybe


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 10, 2013)

I went ahead and asked dh to take some pics of my hair since I've decided not to wash my hair tonight.  the first two pics were taken right after I brushed the hair out. The second two were taken about  ten minutes or so after brushing, when I usually notice the frizz starting to creep out. The other pics were from when my hair was curled last by suny.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 10, 2013)

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> How long did it take your hair to be delivered @LivingDoll?
> 
> What length would y'all suggest for graduation? I'm thinking 18,20,22 maybe


 
@SuchaLady...5 days. I ordered it on a Wednesday (3/27) and it arrived on Monday (4/1).

I am so boring when it comes to lengths. I'm getting some 16" for the first time with this install. Length is a matter if personal preference I think.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 10, 2013)

gabulldawg...where da frizz at...lol


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 10, 2013)

LivingDoll that's not bad at all. Every time I get weave I go up 2 inches and I'm always like more, we want more


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 11, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> @gabulldawg...where da frizz at...lol


 
 In the pics I can tell there is a bit of frizz on the right side of my head. Y'all don't have me up in here feeling like I'm going crazy.  Suny knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 11, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> @LivingDoll that's not bad at all. Every time I get weave I go up 2 inches and I'm always like more, we want more


 
SuchaLady

 Girl when I watch those YT vids and they're like, "I have 4 bundles in, a 30, a 28, and two 26"...

I hope I don't get to that point. I'm only 5'1". 



gabulldawg said:


> In the pics I can tell there is a bit of frizz on the right side of my head. Y'all don't have me up in here feeling like I'm going crazy.  Suny knows what I'm talking about.


 
gabulldawg










j/k


----------



## kandegirl (Apr 11, 2013)

Getting my first relaxer for 2013, waiting a few weeks, then back up into a weave. 
Think I'll go curly next time or bone straight and long. Haven't decided yet. All I know is I have a lot of new growth. I wanted to just do another weave but this new growth won't allow me. I think I'll stick to 3-4 months stretchs and stopping playing w/ myself! lol


----------



## SkySurfer (Apr 11, 2013)

I have made a week in the crochet weave. Didn't know whether to wash weekly or bi-weekly, but I think I'm gonna do bi-weekly. i want to keep the weave in for a bit, so I don't want too much matting.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 11, 2013)

SkySurfer said:


> I have made a week in the crochet weave. Didn't know whether to wash weekly or bi-weekly, but I think I'm gonna do bi-weekly. i want to keep the weave in for a bit, so I don't want too much matting.


 
@SkySurfer...what is a crochet weave? Is it this: http://www.crochetbraidsbytwana.com/
(btw, I don't know this person...just used the site for an example)


----------



## SkySurfer (Apr 11, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> @SkySurfer...what is a crochet weave? Is it this: http://www.crochetbraidsbytwana.com/



Yup, LivingDoll, that is exactly it!
I tend to refer to the style with loose hair as crochet weave to differentiate it from old school crochet braids...remember those


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 11, 2013)

SkySurfer said:


> Yup, @LivingDoll, that is exactly it!
> I tend to refer to the style with loose hair as crochet weave to differentiate it from old school crochet braids...remember those


 
SkySurfer (cool username btw)... I think we used to call them "interlocks".


----------



## SkySurfer (Apr 11, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> SkySurfer (cool username btw)... I think we used to call them "interlocks".



Yeah they were, weren't they? And thanks


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 11, 2013)

I think the lines between wigs and weaves are very blurred - most UT hair guru I watched last night are using some type of wig cap to attach their "weave hair" into a U part and/or using a closure yet sewing it down.

When should a weave be called a wig?


----------



## SkySurfer (Apr 11, 2013)

CurliDiva said:


> I think the lines between wigs and weaves are very blurred - most UT hair guru I watched last night are using some type of wig cap to attach their "weave hair" into a U part and/or using a closure yet sewing it down.
> 
> When should a weave be called a wig?



Hmm that's a good point 

I'd say if the bulk of the unit was removable as one piece, it's a wig still, even if it's sewn down. But it's so interesting how far hair extension techniques are changing.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 11, 2013)

I say if you're sewing it down its a weave. Wigs are supposed to be a snatch on, snatch off type situation.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 11, 2013)

Tomorrow will be 3 weeks since I've installed this sew in. I know I won't make it to 8 weeks but I can do 1 more week. 

I like the hair. So far it has not had and major tangling. I can usually just run my fingers through it and I'm good. It curls well but the curls only lasts 2 days and I could not be bothered with pun curling. I need to tighten the invisible part closure because my new growth is becoming visible. 

I'm wondering if I should re install the sew in after 4 weeks or just go with the wigs. That way caring for my hair would be so much easier.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm in. Already I've had 2 sew ins this year. 


This is my first sew in. I had it in for about 3 weeks





This is my current sew in.

It was a wavy Peruvian but I went to a Dominican salon for it to be blown out.


Natural state








Straightened on Monday by Dominicans 













Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm thinking about taking my hair out over the next few days and getting another install if I decide to give this hair another chance. When I take it out i'm going to do an apple cider vinegar rinse and a serious DC in the microwave. I'm starting to get some serious itching and I can feel the new growth. I'm not sure if I want to touch up in between or just keep stretching. That will determine how long my break is.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 12, 2013)

I wanna get a full lace wig and sew it in. I've been looking at YT tutorial and I see how they sew in the lace wig on a perimeter braid and they leave just a little of your hair out at the perimeter... that way the lace is just behind the hair line. That makes the weave more versatile. and with a full lace you can part it anywhere, wear it up.. etc.

I can do that myself and I can redo it weekly if need be. 

This weave is ok but I like to be able to wash my hair properly. 3 weeks in and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Apr 13, 2013)

Do you ladies use oil on your hair to seal in moisture while in a sew in???


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm thinking about stretching my relaxer with sew ins. I have been wearing a sew in for the past month and just took it down. I want to put the hair back in, but I had been thinking I needed a touch up. But then I started thinking that I may want to just keep stretching my relaxer. My biggest concern is that I've never really stretched past 3 months. I will be at 3 months on 4/25. I had a bit of a time with detangling this go round. I may always have a hard time, but i hated it this time.  My head/scalp was hurting. 

Any ladies have tips or advice on stretching with a relaxer? My goal would be to try to wear the next sew in for 8 weeks and then MAYBE get a touch up after that, depending on how I feel.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 15, 2013)

LoveBeautyKisses said:
			
		

> Do you ladies use oil on your hair to seal in moisture while in a sew in???



I think some ladies do...just don't use so much that it gets on the weave hair.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 15, 2013)

gabulldawg said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about stretching my relaxer with sew ins. I have been wearing a sew in for the past month and just took it down. I want to put the hair back in, but I had been thinking I needed a touch up. But then I started thinking that I may want to just keep stretching my relaxer. My biggest concern is that I've never really stretched past 3 months. I will be at 3 months on 4/25. I had a bit of a time with detangling this go round. I may always have a hard time, but i hated it this time.  My head/scalp was hurting.
> 
> Any ladies have tips or advice on stretching with a relaxer? My goal would be to try to wear the next sew in for 8 weeks and then MAYBE get a touch up after that, depending on how I feel.



gabulldawg...i think that most people steer clear of relaxer touch-ups before a new install. Unprocessed hair is stronger so it makes sense to just keep stretching if you can, imo.


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 16, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> @gabulldawg...i think that most people steer clear of relaxer touch-ups before a new install. Unprocessed hair is stronger so it makes sense to just keep stretching if you can, imo.


 
Thank you. I think I will probably just keep stretching. I think I know where I went wrong. I wasn't careful enough with the detangling. Suny said I should have detangled each individual braid and I didn't do that.  I know I can be very impatient with my hair and I need to work on that.  I loved having a sew in. I have tried something with the hair that I hope got the frizz situation under control, so I'm ready to try again. I'll probably weave it back up  in a couple of weeks.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 16, 2013)

gabulldawg said:
			
		

> Thank you. I think I will probably just keep stretching. I think I know where I went wrong. I wasn't careful enough with the detangling. Suny said I should have detangled each individual braid and I didn't do that.  I know I can be very impatient with my hair and I need to work on that.  I loved having a sew in. I have tried something with the hair that I hope got the frizz situation under control, so I'm ready to try again. I'll probably weave it back up  in a couple of weeks.



I'm preparing for my appointment soon. I need to prep the weave hair and do a protein treatment & DC on my own hair...i'm so excited to finally be able to post some pics in this thread.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello Ladies  I am new to the forum (joined today). I would like to follow along with this thread. I currently have an install in and intend to remain weaved up throughout the year. I am natural trying to grow my hair out to mid-back length.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 16, 2013)

gabulldawg I don't recommended going beyond 6 months. If you want to do 1 year or something like that do 2 6 month stretches. I stretched a great deal with weaves. Deep condition biweekly (or weekly if you feel you need  it) I skipped shampoo; if you don't wash it all out be prepared to itch within an inch of life. I know you just started working out so maybe a moisturizing one so it doesn't suck the hydration out of your scalp if you leave a little behind. Dilute conditioner in a nozzle tipped bottle and squirt directly on braids. Let sit as usual and rinse.  Also a spray moisturizer. Make your own or find a liquid one such as S-curl, Wave Nouveau mist, Hawaiian Silky, Shea Moisture has a mist as well. Protein treatments only upon removal and before install.  When detangling, use an OIL! It makes the shed hair fall out more easily. Comb each individual braid at least twice! This is extra but then I divide in quadrants, comb again, then again one last time right before I go to wash it. Sounds extensive now but try getting it out when it's all intertwined and wet. No fun! Lol


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 16, 2013)

OriginalCrownandGlory said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies  I am new to the forum (joined today). I would like to follow along with this thread. I currently have an install in and intend to remain weaved up throughout the year. I am natural trying to grow my hair out to mid-back length.



Welcome OriginalCrownandGlory!!!


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 17, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> @gabulldawg I don't recommended going beyond 6 months. If you want to do 1 year or something like that do 2 6 month stretches. I stretched a great deal with weaves. Deep condition biweekly (or weekly if you feel you need it) I skipped shampoo; if you don't wash it all out be prepared to itch within an inch of life. I know you just started working out so maybe a moisturizing one so it doesn't suck the hydration out of your scalp if you leave a little behind. Dilute conditioner in a nozzle tipped bottle and squirt directly on braids. Let sit as usual and rinse. Also a spray moisturizer. Make your own or find a liquid one such as S-curl, Wave Nouveau mist, Hawaiian Silky, Shea Moisture has a mist as well. Protein treatments only upon removal and before install. When detangling, use an OIL! It makes the shed hair fall out more easily. Comb each individual braid at least twice! This is extra but then I divide in quadrants, comb again, then again one last time right before I go to wash it. Sounds extensive now but try getting it out when it's all intertwined and wet. No fun! Lol


 
Thank you SO much for these tips! I really appreciate it! I think I MAY try for 6 months. That would mean I'd get a touch up around the end of July. I may try that. I've never stretched up to 6 months before.  I know that I should have detangled a lot better than I did. I just hope I didn't lose too much hair (besides shed hair). I will definitely be more careful with that next go around and use your oil tip.  Thank you!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 17, 2013)

I took down my sew in last night... I washed my hair 3 times with this thing in but Lord that hair was DIRTY!!
SO helped me take it down and he kept making faces ... saying he's going to get nightmares.

Anyways I bought a full lace wig and I'll be using that. I plan to do a perimeter braid and sew it down.


----------



## kandegirl (Apr 17, 2013)

LoveBeautyKisses said:


> Do you ladies use oil on your hair to seal in moisture while in a sew in???



I do. I use JBCO. I put it in a color applicator bottle to limit the amount I get on the weave.


----------



## kandegirl (Apr 17, 2013)

Hair relaxer update.
I've been wearing a full head weave or closure piece (first time!) I've been trying to do weaves with no leave out. so my front pieces can grow longer and catch up with the back. I think I've posted my weave pictures from this year already. But don't hold me to that one! All weaves (licensed), trimming, etc done my me. My cousin applies my relaxer (nairobi senstive).


Pics:
in blue -not flat ironed
in green- flat ironed, front and back shot

Going back up in a weave in a few weeks after I do some more protein and DC treatments.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 17, 2013)

kandegirl...you did a GREAT job! It looks so natural!


----------



## kandegirl (Apr 17, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> kandegirl...you did a GREAT job! It looks so natural!



Thanks LivingDoll!  It is natural. This is a pic of my hair growth from wearing weaves. I go back up into a weave in a few weeks.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 17, 2013)

kandegirl said:


> Thanks @LivingDoll! It is natural. This is a pic of my hair growth from wearing weaves. I go back up into a weave in a few weeks.


 



Oh so that's your real hair? 

Sorry, I was obviously confused. Your hair is beautiful! Looks so healthy.


----------



## kandegirl (Apr 17, 2013)

^^^^ Lol, yes it's my real hair. Thanks for the compliment. It's getting healthier after a major hair cut last year. That's when I decided to start trimming/cutting my own hair. I already do my own weaves so I figured I could trim it too. It's helped a lot. I trim or dust with every weave.

I thought I should post my results in this thread too .
I can see now how my post can be confusing. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## LadyPBC (Apr 17, 2013)

I was getting all excited and adventuresome then I read about sealing and staining and bleaching - what the what? I'd probably have to get a full sew in cuz my crown (top of my head) is naturally 4xyz and won't do anything but fro up.  I want to see a close up of a full weave with a part - any pics like that?


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Apr 17, 2013)

I am currently on my second install for the year. My first install was done with some hair I purchased off of aliexpress. 14"16"18" o curly hair I had this hair in or all of 3 weeks. What I learned from this install is that curly hair is not for me. This is a picture of the hair right out of the envelope it was shipped in. The other picture is of me with the install.














My current install was done with 2 packs of 14" kinkycurlyyaki light yaki. I am not wearing a closure my leave out is hot combed/flat ironed.








Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
I will post some better pics of this install later


----------



## belletropjolie (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi ladies!

I'm not in the challenge per se, just mostly lurking.

I was hoping someone could help with my dilemma which is how to keep my edges straight while exercising. I am training for a 1/2 marathon and will start running probably 3 days a week.

Any advice on how to jeep my edges from napping up?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 18, 2013)

since I'm no longer in a weave and have moved on to a lace wig, I'm gonna take my butt to the other thread.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 18, 2013)

belletropjolie said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm not in the challenge per se, just mostly lurking.
> 
> ...


 
Have you tried tying them down with a silk scarf?


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 27, 2013)

Washing my hair for graduation. Sewing it on the cap some time next week for a upart.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's my install...done today. Full head (no hair out, with closure)

Done by Reniece's junior stylist Shamira. Hair is 14" & 16" Virgin Peruvian from Aliexpress vendor Rosa Hair Products. Closure is from Aliexpress too but I can't think of the vendor at the moment (its posted upthread somewhere).


















ETA: Originally posted in the other weave challenge thread by mistake.


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Ladies! I finaaally renewed my subscription and am ready to join the challenge! I'm on week 4 of my sew-in. I go back at Week 11 for a take-down and reinstallation. I plan to do sew-ins for 12-15 months.

My hair:
Natural 4 b/a 
BSL (strands range from 14-16 inches long)

Weave Specs:
Senghori Shells Natural Rhythms
One bundle of 16 inches and one bundle of 18 inches
I had a lot of weave left over (about 3 ounces) after she was finished- which is amazing because the install looks very full and only my horseshoe is left out. She braided my edges by incorporating kanekalon hair into the cornrows.

I like the hair overall but the shedding is very noticeable (I split and sealed the wefts). I'm going to look into KCY's Kinky Straight, AAMH's Kinky Straight, or Ali Express after I run this hair down and am in the hunt to another Kinky Straight. My next install is going to be KCY's Afro Kinky Curly. I've tried AAMH KC in the past and the KCY AKC is a better match to my natural hair.


First Picture- Out of the stylist's chair
Fourth Picture- Washed, DC'd, and Dried under hooded dyer.

ETA: Reniece and her crew are getting plenty of love around these parts!


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 28, 2013)

LoveBeautyKisses said:


> Do you ladies use oil on your hair to seal in moisture while in a sew in???




I have by using a light hand and a light oil and squeezing the cornrows after I've applied my moisturizer to make sure it gets within the braids (if that make sense). I moisturize and seal twice a week so there isn't build-up come wash time.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 30, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a serum or styler to use on weave hair that doesn't make it look wiggy? When the stylist did my hair, she added some styling spray which seemed ok...then the hair started looking dull (it's been raining in DMV) and I added a tiny bit of Sally's Ion Silk Drops for shine. The hair now looks a little too shiny -- a bit like doll baby hair and it doesn't hold curls as well.  

I'm going to lightly poo the length of the weave tonight to remove the buildup. I read somewhere that "virgin" hair does not like alot of styling products and acts best when naked but I can't see using absolutely nothing...

With that said, any recommendations?


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 30, 2013)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 30, 2013)

LivingDoll Try One N Only Argan Oil


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 30, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> @LivingDoll Try One N Only Argan Oil


 
SuchaLady...thanks. I have some at home. I'll try it.


----------



## cami88 (Apr 30, 2013)

I want to get a full sew in with hair that is the texture of relaxed hair. The problem is my hair is natural so that means no leave out. Is there a way to get a realistic looking sew in that does not leave out any hair?


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 30, 2013)

cami88 said:


> I want to get a full sew in with hair that is the texture of relaxed hair. The problem is my hair is natural so that means no leave out. Is there a way to get a realistic looking sew in that does not leave out any hair?


 
cami88...

Yes, with a closure piece or a really well done invisible part. I wouldn't recommend getting anyone but a person with closure experience to do the install if you want it to be realistic. I'm wearing an install with a closure as we speak. If you ever have time, watch some YT vids on closures. I don't care for invisible parts because I rarely see them done right. Most times the part ends up looking way too big and thick.


----------



## cami88 (Apr 30, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> Yes, with a closure piece or a really well done invisible part. I wouldn't recommend getting anyone but a person with closure experience to do the install if you want it to be realistic. I'm wearing an install with a closure as we speak.  If you ever have time, watch some YT vids on closures. I don't care for invisible parts because I rarely see them done right. Most times the part ends up looking way too big and thick.



Are the closures sewed or glued down? I'd like to avoid adhesives.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 30, 2013)

cami88 said:


> Are the closures sewed or glued down? I'd like to avoid adhesives.


 
They are sewn down.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 30, 2013)

When I get my reinstall, I'm going to bleach the knots on my closure. It's not extremely noticeable to others but I can see the knots and it's driving me crazy. I thought that the stylist would do it but she didn't because she said the lace was already scalp color. This is true, but bleaching the knots is still necessary imo because noone wants to see a bunch of tiny black dots where only scalp should be. You live and you learn. I guess I'll have to try to camouflage it with a little bit of concealer.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 1, 2013)

Im getting another install on Saturday! Can't wait! I've been going back and forth about whether I wanted another sew in or a upart wig. I think I've decided on a sew in. That may change, though. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JosieLynn (May 1, 2013)

So excuse me in advance if i ask stupid questions but I just recently purchased hair and a closure to make a u-part wig with no leave out to wear for the summer because i have been on a PS kick since december and it's been going great. But i always get so tempted to wear my hair out in the summer. So the quicker it goes into hiding the better lol. But basically i know nothing about weaves, i had one once when i was in highschool and then just never did them again. So would anyone kindly breakdown the basics I need to know with any tricks and hints that could help me?? one question i have right now is what kind of thread do I need to use and where would i be able to find it??


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 1, 2013)

it's weaving thread found in the beauty supply store. I am no expert but I will share what works for me, and makes things convenient for me. I like Taliyah Waajid medicated mist it's in a spray bottle for when my scalp is itchy. Get you an applicator bottle so you can dilute your shampoo and conditioner when you want to clean your scalp/hair underneath. I also have a leave-in conditioner in a spray bottle that I spritz my base with almost every other day.


----------



## SuchaLady (May 2, 2013)

gabulldawg Get the upart girl lol....I'm making mine Friday.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 2, 2013)

I want to make the switch to u-parts in the fall and winter months. They seem like the best of both worlds. I just have a few more attachment kinks to work out.


----------



## Xaragua (May 3, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> When I get my reinstall, I'm going to bleach the knots on my closure. It's not extremely noticeable to others but I can see the knots and it's driving me crazy. I thought that the stylist would do it but she didn't because she said the lace was already scalp color. This is true, but bleaching the knots is still necessary imo because noone wants to see a bunch of tiny black dots where only scalp should be. You live and you learn. I guess I'll have to try to camouflage it with a little bit of concealer.



Would you recommend a website hair or a company that makes good lace closure for weave. 

TIA


----------



## LivingDoll (May 3, 2013)

Xaragua said:


> Would you recommend a website hair or a company that makes good lace closure for weave.
> 
> TIA


 
Hello...I don't have that much experience to give a solid recommendation from experience...I'm wearing a closure that I purchased from Aliexpress which is not that great imo. The hair is nice but it was a tad thick (the hair had to be tweezed/thinned out at the part because it was too dense), and the closure had no borders (usually there are plastic or fabric reinforcements on the closure in the area that will be sewn). 

My stylist recommended Halley's Curls, Extensions Plus (EP), or ONYC closures as best. She also recommends silk instead of lace closures. I think that silk looks more realistic but that's really a matter of personal preference.


----------



## SuchaLady (May 3, 2013)

My new babies


----------



## gabulldawg (May 3, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> @gabulldawg Get the upart girl lol....I'm making mine Friday.


 


OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> I want to make the switch to u-parts in the fall and winter months. They seem like the best of both worlds. I just have a few more attachment kinks to work out.


 
 I really want to, but my main concern is breakage with removing it everyday. I know there is the option to sew it down, but I might as well get a sew in if I'm going to get hair sewn down anyway. Also, I see that most people use wig clips and I worry they would tear up my hair. If anyone has other suggestions that I could look into before tomorrow I'd definitely consider them.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 3, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> My new babies


 
SuchaLady

I *KNOW* you ain't come up in here posting pics of dem babies without no specs....


----------



## SuchaLady (May 3, 2013)

gabulldawg They make wig caps with adjustable straps in the back. You would still have to sew down the top though. Why would you be taking it off everyday? 




gabulldawg said:


> I really want to, but my main concern is breakage with removing it everyday. I know there is the option to sew it down, but I might as well get a sew in if I'm going to get hair sewn down anyway. Also, I see that most people use wig clips and I worry they would tear up my hair. If anyone has other suggestions that I could look into before tomorrow I'd definitely consider them.


----------



## SuchaLady (May 3, 2013)

LivingDoll oh sorry  it's Malaysian wavy. 2 20" and one 14"




LivingDoll said:


> SuchaLady
> 
> I *KNOW* you ain't come up in here posting pics of dem babies without no specs....


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 3, 2013)

gabulldawg said:


> I really want to, but my main concern is breakage with removing it everyday. I know there is the option to sew it down, but I might as well get a sew in if I'm going to get hair sewn down anyway. Also, I see that most people use wig clips and I worry they would tear up my hair. If anyone has other suggestions that I could look into before tomorrow I'd definitely consider them.



Same here, my concern is breakage. If I can't work out my attachment concerns then I will just rock my flw (elastic band attachment)


----------



## SuchaLady (May 3, 2013)

Why are y'all taking the wigs off daily? I don't get it  You wouldn't take off your sew in daily..


----------



## LivingDoll (May 3, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> @LivingDoll oh sorry  it's Malaysian wavy. 2 20" and one 14"


 
It's really pretty...where did you get it from...PM me if you need to be discreet.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 3, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> Why are y'all taking the wigs off daily? I don't get it  You wouldn't take off your sew in daily..


 
I was wondering the same thing...I think a lot of ladies sew theirs on for 1-2 weeks at a time.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 3, 2013)

Does anyone know what kind of adhesive people use on closures? I feel like I need a little dab right in front...there's a tiny gap between my hairline and the closure (like I can stick my pinky fingernail under it). I want it to lay flat.


----------



## SuchaLady (May 3, 2013)

It's called Lux Locks from an independent seller. This is definitely Ali Express hair  but she gave me each bundle for $20. I was like jackpot! 


​


LivingDoll said:


> It's really pretty...where did you get it from...PM me if you need to be discreet.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 3, 2013)

During the colder months I need daily access to my hair and scalp. The colder weather has proven to be a challenge in the past. A winter set back will not do. A u-part sewed down now would be fine however comb attachments are a no go for me.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 3, 2013)

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> It's called Lux Locks from an independent seller. This is definitely Ali Express hair  but she gave me each bundle for $20. I was like jackpot!



Wow! That was a steal! So you think she's getting it from Ali & reselling it? The presentation is great...I've heard that lots of vendors get Aliexpress hair and resell. Let me know how it wears.


----------



## Xaragua (May 3, 2013)

LivingDoll or suchalady are closure lace wigs can be used as closure lace weave? how so you check for the hair color when shopping on aliexpress?


----------



## SuchaLady (May 3, 2013)

LivingDoll I think she works for someone else under that brand and whomever that is, gets their hair from Ali. It's gorgeous though.  honestly, I believe your last sentence. After reading BHM for a few days those girls have discovered so many vendors of vendors its crazy. Like side by side comparisons as proof  Idk how they do it. 




LivingDoll said:


> Wow! That was a steal! So you think she's getting it from Ali & reselling it? The presentation is great...I've heard that lots of vendors get Aliexpress hair and resell. Let me know how it wears.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 3, 2013)

Xaragua said:
			
		

> LivingDoll or suchalady are closure lace wigs can be used as closure lace weave? how so you check for the hair color when shopping on aliexpress?



Xaragua...i'm not quite sure I understand what you're asking. If you're asking if a closure lace wig can be used as a closure for a weave, the answer is no. A closure for a weave is a small square/rectangle of hair which is wefted onto silk or lace. That small piece of hair is sewn onto the top/front of a weave to finish or close it. A lace wig with a closure is probably a full lace wig that incorporates a closure piece across the front. Some women do sew wigs on...but no they aren't the same thing. I apologize if I misunderstood your question.

To answer your second question, most people purchase "virgin" hair from Aliexpress. I use the quotations because any hair that has been processed for a certain curl or wave pattern isn't truly virgin. With that said, you should be safe with "natural" color hair (nat. black or nat. brown). I would urge against buying hair that comes in colors like 1 or 1b because they sometimes use fabric dye to achieve the color and then the hair can't be lifted. The color of the hair is in the description. When you see some hair you like, click on the link and read the detailed description. Most times the vendor will say "can be colored" in the description too...hope that makes sense.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 3, 2013)

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> LivingDoll I think she works for someone else under that brand and whomever that is, gets their hair from Ali. It's gorgeous though.  honestly, I believe your last sentence. After reading BHM for a few days those girls have discovered so many vendors of vendors its crazy. Like side by side comparisons as proof  Idk how they do it.



SuchaLady...I know...those ladies on BHM are the whole truth when it comes to hair weaves & wigs. I learned soooo much by just lurking! They kinda scare me.  I would hate for any of them to see a weave of mine.


----------



## SuchaLady (May 3, 2013)

I know right; they need to have some sort of certification lol 



LivingDoll said:


> SuchaLady...I know...those ladies on BHM are the whole truth when it comes to hair weaves & wigs. I learned soooo much by just lurking! They kinda scare me.  I would hate for any of them to see a weave of mine.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 7, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> gabulldawg They make wig caps with adjustable straps in the back. You would still have to sew down the top though. Why would you be taking it off everyday?





SuchaLady said:


> Why are y'all taking the wigs off daily? I don't get it  You wouldn't take off your sew in daily..



It would be more comfortable and convenient to take it off when working out and sleeping.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 7, 2013)

For those of you who sew down your u-parts how often do you remove them to pamper your natural hair underneath?


----------



## SuchaLady (May 7, 2013)

Because I love you all so much  j/k lol....I took pictures of this process. I won't tell you how long it took. Don't want to scare you.  The first collage is all the supplies needed. The second is the wig cap pinned down and I demonstrated how you outline your U with a marker. Anything white or light will work. And the 3rd is the finished result. Let me know if y'all have any questions! I'll attempt to answer them.


----------



## JosieLynn (May 7, 2013)

SuchaLady did you cut the tracks or just continue them up the wig cap? I want to know how you do the hair once you reach the edge of the wig cap when you are not cutting the wefts. I'm currently in the process of making my own u-part for the first time


----------



## SuchaLady (May 7, 2013)

JosieLynn I folded them and tripled stitched them down to make them flatter. 



JosieLynn said:


> SuchaLady did you cut the tracks or just continue them up the wig cap? I want to know how you do the hair once you reach the edge of the wig cap when you are not cutting the wefts. I'm currently in the process of making my own u-part for the first time


----------



## SuchaLady (May 7, 2013)

I'm never wearing another sew-in in my life. Unless it is a ponytail/versatile one. I've been dying for one of those.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 9, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> @SuchaLady
> 
> I *KNOW* you ain't come up in here posting pics of dem babies without no specs....



LOL, 

Yes!!! SuchaLady.....ummm, we're waiting!give us the 411 on those beauties please!!!


----------



## Smiley79 (May 10, 2013)

Old video but love the weave...just sharing for those who may be looking for a next hair to install. I'd like to try it next.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKL4Xtqc9Hk


----------



## SkySurfer (May 10, 2013)

Coming up to three weeks in this weave


----------



## Shalay11 (May 16, 2013)

Ok ladies its been 2 months 18 days today since ive had my current sew in ...It started tangling so i deep conditioned it last week Now it feels and smells great..  ill start deep condtioning my hair and sew in weekly here on out until june when i remove it .Check my video on it<br />  <br />  https://www.youtube.com/user/BeginningNew


----------



## SuchaLady (May 17, 2013)

I am so sorry Smiley79!  I've been busy with graduation : ) I'm not a weave snob I swear  It's called Lux Locks. It is Malaysian 14, 20, and 20.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 17, 2013)

Hi ladies...I have had my weave in for 3 weeks today. Seems like longer. I shampooed and conditioned my hair this past Sunday night. I did the LCO method last night. All in all, it's going nicely so far. I'm not sure I'll get a closure again though. I don't like being prohibited from reaching my scalp. I can get to my other hair really good but the hair under this closure is pretty much off limits. I lifted it a bit and sprayed a little Oyin Greg Juice underneath. Hopefully that is helping some.

SuchaLady...congrats on graduating!


----------



## Smiley79 (May 17, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> I am so sorry @Smiley79!  I've been busy with graduation : ) I'm not a weave snob I swear  It's called Lux Locks. It is Malaysian 14, 20, and 20.



No problem at all girlie, I was only teasing  and big Congratulations to you for graduating! thanks for the info, Ill check out their website.


----------



## kandegirl (May 17, 2013)

OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> For those of you who sew down your u-parts how often do you remove them to pamper your natural hair underneath?



I don't call mine u-parts since I've been making them for several years, but, I sew my down and wear them as long as a regular weave. When I make them, I dont attach clips. Bascially, once you sew it down it's virtually the same thing as a net weave. So I treat my hair exactly the same. I moisturize with it in and I shampoo and condition with it in. Since I make my own I( make them for others too), I can switch mine more often, like every 6 weeks. Right now I'm rocking a curly one that I can pull into a ponytail or wear down. Then I'm going to switch back to using one and also attaching a closure piece to my hair so none is left out. My leave has been growing a lot since I started using closure pieces!


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 17, 2013)

So I assume you make it on a net base. I've seen some use a swim cap. I was curious how that works. Thanks for taking the time to answer my question.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 17, 2013)

kandegirl said:


> I don't call mine u-parts since I've been making them for several years, but, I sew my down and wear them as long as a regular weave. When I make them, I dont attach clips. Bascially, once you sew it down it's virtually the same thing as a net weave. So I treat my hair exactly the same. I moisturize with it in and I shampoo and condition with it in. Since I make my own I( make them for others too), I can switch mine more often, like every 6 weeks. Right now I'm rocking a curly one that I can pull into a ponytail or wear down. Then I'm going to switch back to using one and also attaching a closure piece to my hair so none is left out. My leave has been growing a lot since I started using closure pieces!


 
kandegirl...do you have any pics of the wigs that you've made for others? Also, how much do you charge?


----------



## Xaragua (May 17, 2013)

Ladies, how do you prevent your weave from shedding , i already installed the weave in my hair.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 18, 2013)

I seal the wefts prior to installation. I am not sure what can be done once the hair is installed


----------



## kandegirl (May 19, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> kandegirl...do you have any pics of the wigs that you've made for others? Also, how much do you charge?



Check your pm


----------



## loulou82 (May 19, 2013)

kandegirl

Can I have a PM too?  I like the idea of having a kinky curly u part wig and another with a closure in my arsenal.


----------



## loulou82 (May 19, 2013)

Xaragua 

Like OriginalCrownandGlory I seal the wefts prior to installation. At this point I would try to be as gentle as possible with the hair to limit shedding- detangling in sections, washing in sections, etc.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 20, 2013)

Xaragua said:


> Ladies, how do you prevent your weave from shedding , i already installed the weave in my hair.


 
@Xaragua...Once you install the hair I don't think there's anything you can do. Did you seal the wefts before you installed the hair?

ETA: I didn't realize that the other ladies had already responded...but, yeah...what they said.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 20, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> @kandegirl
> 
> Can I have a PM too?  I like the idea of having a kinky curly u part wig and another with a closure in my arsenal.


 

loulou82...that's what I want too...a curly u-part wig.  I think I'm going to try to make my own (I'm scurred )...

I have been stalking hair sites and forums for days trying to figure out what hair to buy. Since this will be my first u-part, I think I'm going to use some BSS hair. Probably Saga Natural French Remi hair (if I can find it for cheap...I think it may be discontinued or something). 

I think I may get one more install after this. For my next install I think I'm going to use AAMH (AllAboutMyHair) Kinky Curly. I wish I could get ONYC, but that would be totally irresponsible of me to spend that kind of money on hair. Le sigh.


----------



## loulou82 (May 20, 2013)

LivingDoll

I'm scared too!  These YT weaveaholics make it look so easy when they make their wigs. I want to try though. You gave me a good idea to use cheap hair first. 

I used AAMH before and the hair lasted me a year (3-4 installs). I bought KCY AKC last month and will be installing in June. Can't wait! It's a better curl pattern match. Some ladies have complained that the KCY isn't true to length but my bundles were accurate. The owner now has a disclaimer stating that you should go up in length if the inches matter to you. erplexed  I've been balking on the ONYC because I'm not sure the curl will blend with my hair.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 20, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> @LivingDoll
> 
> I'm scared too!  These YT weaveaholics make it look so easy when they make their wigs. I want to try though. You gave me a good idea to use cheap hair first.
> 
> I used AAMH before and the hair lasted me a year (3-4 installs). I bought KCY AKC last month and will be installing in June. Can't wait! It's a better curl pattern match. Some ladies have complained that the KCY isn't true to length but my bundles were accurate. The owner now has a disclaimer stating that you should go up in length if the inches matter to you. erplexed I've been balking on the ONYC because I'm not sure the curl will blend with my hair.


 
@loulou82....

Ahhh...I hadn't considered KCY! Thanks. I'll check them out too. Were they complaining that the stretched lengths weren't accurate or the hair with shrinkage wasn't? (ETA nevermind...I went to the site and saw the explanation posted).

The AAMH lasted a long time! 3-4 installs is like a year right? That's really good. I would be satisfied with that. My hair is more on the frizzy 3Cish side than truly 4a. I have no idea which one would blend better with my hair. 

Do you split the wefts or just install them whole? Also, how much do you need for a full install? I don't want to buy 8 oz/2 bundles of hair because I always use about 5 or 6 oz (1-1/4 bundles) at most. I want a weave with natural density...I don't want to be looking like the Lion King.


----------



## loulou82 (May 20, 2013)

LivingDoll

Correct, the AAMH KC lasted me a year. I split and sealed the wefts. The wefts are thick on the AAMH. It did indeed look like a lions mane at some points.  I used 8 ounces at 22 inches.  I believe I've seen installs at 4-6 ounces for a more natural density but I don't think AAMH sells 2 oz. supplements so you'll have to purchase 8 ounces to get the 6 needed for the install.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 21, 2013)

loulou82...that hair is gorgeous! I love the install. But, yeah...that's a bit much hair for me and my pea head. Reniece told me that I can get away with using 4 oz of the ONYC Kinky Curly for an install with natural density, as long as I use 10"-14" lengths. I was so happy to hear that. Even still, 4 oz of 14" is $179!


----------



## SuchaLady (May 22, 2013)

Definitely doing this style. This may be my holiday hair this winter. .


----------



## TracyNicole (May 24, 2013)

Hi ladies!  I just found this thread searching for reviews on HCSR and EPRT.  I have been wearing my current install since April and am now planning to wear them through 2014 while I transition.  If you ladies don't mind, I'd love to join you all


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 24, 2013)

Welcome Tracy


----------



## loulou82 (May 25, 2013)

LivingDoll

Umm, yeah... ONYC is definitely up there in price but if you only have to use one bundle then it's not as big of a hit to the pocket.  

Welcome TracyNicole


----------



## TracyNicole (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome! I just made my appointment for my next install in 3 weeks.  Ladies do you give your hair any time out before your next install?


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 26, 2013)

I gave myself a week between my,last install and intend to do the same between my next install. During that week I rocked a wig.


----------



## Maguerite (May 27, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> LivingDoll
> 
> Correct, the AAMH KC lasted me a year. I split and sealed the wefts. The wefts are thick on the AAMH. It did indeed look like a lions mane at some points.  I used 8 ounces at 22 inches.  I believe I've seen installs at 4-6 ounces for a more natural density but I don't think AAMH sells 2 oz. supplements so you'll have to purchase 8 ounces to get the 6 needed for the install.



That hair is gorgeous. Can I ask how wefts are sealed? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## scarcity21 (May 27, 2013)

What hair is KCY ladies?


----------



## loulou82 (May 27, 2013)

scarcity21

KCY- Kinky Curly Yaki


----------



## LivingDoll (May 28, 2013)

Welcome @TracyNicole!

@loulou82...again, I went the economical route. I was gonna hit the purchase button on the ONYC hair, but I just couldn't do it. I chickened out!  I ain't about this weave life enough to be spending $200 on one bundle of hair. I don't care how many times it can be used. It just feels irresponsible to me, especially when I consider that I have so many other things I can do with that money.

I ended up buying a BSS brand called Zury Ultra Super Wet & Wavy that comes highly recommended on YT. I got two bundles of 12" hair for about $70. I only plan to wear the wavy/curly hair from June through September so that will have to work. 

I decided after watching reviews of the hair from YT'er Bold Honey. I tried to add a pic but it's not working for some reason. The hair is really beautiful though. Not quite ONYC but pretty nevertheless.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm done with full sew ins indefinitely.  I couldn't even keep the last sew-in in for any time because it was itching too bad. My head felt like I was having an allergic reaction.  I'm thinking I'm going to add some individual 16" tracks for fullness and some length. I hope it turns out okay. I think I can still get the look I want without a full sew in. Plus I won't have to deal with not being able to get to my scalp.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 28, 2013)

gabulldawg said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm done with full sew ins indefinitely.  I couldn't even keep the last sew-in in for any time because it was itching too bad. My head felt like I was having an allergic reaction.  I'm thinking I'm going to add some individual 16" tracks for fullness and some length. I hope it turns out okay. I think I can still get the look I want without a full sew in. Plus I won't have to deal with not being able to get to my scalp.


 
I know I most definitely will never get a closure again. I'm really, really wanting to go the U-part route after my next install.


----------



## loulou82 (May 28, 2013)

gabulldawg... That sucks about the bad itching. Partial sew ins with few tracks added can look beautiful. Please share your experience going that route.

LivingDoll... I'm not inclined to ever get a closure. I would be too concerned about my hair growing out and the closure lifting. Why would you never get one again?

ETA: I washed, conditioned and flat ironed my sew in and leave out on Sunday (8 weeks since install and 3rd wash). It came out nicely. If this shedding weren't so noticeable I would keep this as my permanent kinky straight option (Senghori Shells NR). I ordered 2 bundles and probably have enough hair for 3 more installs though.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 28, 2013)

loulou82 I'm looking forward to getting it done. I think it will be the best of both worlds for me. I don't know why I didn't think of it sooner.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 28, 2013)

@loulou82...because I can't get under it to properly care for my hair.

@bronzebomb...here are a few pics of my hair today (Virgin Peruvian 14"/16" from Aliexpress, vendor Rosa Hair Products). The first pic is my hair in a pony after 14 hours. Hasn't been brushed since 7:30 this morning and it was 9:30ish (pm) when I took the pics. In the last pic the hair has been brushed with one pass. I tried to PM you but couldn't attach the pics for some reason. I would most definitely purchase the hair again. Please excuse how I look y'all. It's bedtime...


----------



## SuchaLady (May 28, 2013)

Y'all hate weave?! What  I'm loving this  No hair currently installed; waiting on my refund from school


----------



## SuchaLady (May 29, 2013)

This is my Malaysian straightened and wand curled.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (May 30, 2013)

Bout to get bohyme installed in a lil bit so I can focus on my business opening.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 30, 2013)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Bout to get bohyme installed in a lil bit so I can focus on my business opening.



Is bohyme high maintenance


----------



## LivingDoll (May 30, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> This is my Malaysian straightened and wand curled.


 
That turned out really nice.  I need to get a wand...what kind do you have? I was watching Thomasadrianna on YT last night and she was using a really small skinny one but it curled so fast! Of course she didn't say what kind it was.


----------



## SuchaLady (May 30, 2013)

LivingDoll The Remington. Don't even bother with anything more expensive than that. I was going to get one with the interchangeable wands but it seems as if they aren't as durable. I still can't believe I did my hair myself, installation and all  



LivingDoll said:


> That turned out really nice.  I need to get a wand...what kind do you have? I was watching Thomasadrianna on YT last night and she was using a really small skinny one but it curled so fast! Of course she didn't say what kind it was.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 30, 2013)

So I've been wigging since April 18th. I just bought 2 packs of Bobbi Boss Wet and wavy weave hair (10" and 12"). I plan on doing my own sew in this weekend. I want to do a leave out this time so I can pull it up in a pony when I'm working out.

Wish me luck!


----------



## LivingDoll (May 30, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> @LivingDoll The Remington. Don't even bother with anything more expensive than that. I was going to get one with the interchangeable wands but it seems as if they aren't as durable. I still can't believe I did my hair myself, installation and all


 
@SuchaLady

What!? You did the install too? You did a GREAT job!!!  I'm going to get a Remington...which one? The pink one?

@FemmeCreole

Good luck chica!  I bought the Bobbi Boss Ocean Wave hair a long time ago but never installed it. I sold it. Post pics so we can see!


----------



## gabulldawg (May 30, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> @LivingDoll The Remington. Don't even bother with anything more expensive than that. I was going to get one with the interchangeable wands but it seems as if they aren't as durable. I still can't believe I did my hair myself, installation and all


 
That is super cute! I am thinking about doing that look for my birthday, but I know it's a lot of work.  

I got my partial done today. It gives me just the look I wanted! I hope that I can make it last for a little while. I also hope it doesn't do any damage to my hair. I have four braids in. Two of the braids only have one track added and the other two have two trackss added. It looks so natural! Just adds a little length and a little volume.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 30, 2013)

gabulldawg said:


> That is super cute! I am thinking about doing that look for my birthday, but I know it's a lot of work.
> 
> I got my partial done today. It gives me just the look I wanted! I hope that I can make it last for a little while. I also hope it doesn't do any damage to my hair. I have four braids in. Two of the braids only have one track added and the other two have two trackss added. It looks so natural! Just adds a little length and a little volume.


 

gabulldawg...you know what I'm about to ask right?


----------



## gabulldawg (May 30, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> @gabulldawg...you know what I'm about to ask right?


 
No, what @LivingDoll? 

ETA: Ohhh!!  If you're talking about pics I will take some tonight. I am still at work. That's where i got my hair done.   So I will have dh take some this evening.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 30, 2013)

gabulldawg said:


> No, what @LivingDoll?
> 
> ETA: Ohhh!!  If you're talking about pics I will take some tonight. I am still at work. That's where i got my hair done.   So I will have dh take some this evening.


 
 Ahhh, you know me well.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 30, 2013)

gabulldawg said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm done with full sew ins indefinitely.  I couldn't even keep the last sew-in in for any time because it was itching too bad. My head felt like I was having an allergic reaction.  I'm thinking I'm going to add some individual 16" tracks for fullness and some length. I hope it turns out okay. I think I can still get the look I want without a full sew in. Plus I won't have to deal with not being able to get to my scalp.



My last install was a full weave and I only last 3 weeks with it. It was literally driving me crazy.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 30, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> @SuchaLady
> 
> What!? You did the install too? You did a GREAT job!!!  I'm going to get a Remington...which one? The pink one?
> 
> ...



It's been over a year since I did an install myself. Hope it turns out good or else I'm not taking pics!!


----------



## SuchaLady (May 31, 2013)

LivingDoll Yes the pink and black wand. And yes I did my install. Still can't believe it. That's why I urge you all to attempt to do your own uparts. It's nothing to it.  

gabulldawg yeah your arms are going to fall off so be prepared  I advise waiting the latest you can to curl your hair before you leave. Do that last. Wand curls lack longevity  

Trying to decide on a summer style. It's out of these two


----------



## LivingDoll (May 31, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> @LivingDoll Yes the pink and black wand. And yes I did my install. Still can't believe it. That's why I urge you all to attempt to do your own uparts. It's nothing to it.
> 
> @gabulldawg yeah your arms are going to fall off so be prepared  I advise waiting the latest you can to curl your hair before you leave. Do that last. Wand curls lack longevity
> 
> Trying to decide on a summer style. It's out of these two


 
SuchaLady...I love Morgan Taylor. That's her name right? I love both styles...they're almost the same. I'm going for a similar look. My next install is 6/22 and I'm doing wet/wavy/curly this time.


----------



## angelsanrainbows (Jun 1, 2013)

Looking to jump in to weaving... Leaning strongly toward Sassy Mitchell . My hair is natural - 3c . I'm struggling to figure out which is best for blending Brazilian or Eurasian?

Thanks Fam


----------



## TracyNicole (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm also trying to decide on hair. Next install is 6/18 and I'm debating between ONYC relaxed Mongolian texture and Halley's curls salon relaxed texture. Has anyone here worn either?


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Jun 2, 2013)

TracyNicole said:


> I'm also trying to decide on hair. Next install is 6/18 and I'm debating between ONYC relaxed Mongolian texture and Halley's curls salon relaxed texture. Has anyone here worn either?



Same here. Trying to decide on the hair for my next install. I thought I would simply reuse the hair of my current install but if I reuse	I will need a closure, flat ironing my leaveout is getting on my nerves.  So I am going to get a kinky straight or coarse yaki. I don't want to mess with no curly hair.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 2, 2013)

TracyNicole said:


> I'm also trying to decide on hair. Next install is 6/18 and I'm debating between ONYC relaxed Mongolian texture and Halley's curls salon relaxed texture. Has anyone here worn either?



I love the hc salon relaxed. Don't buy during a sale. Thats awful but that's when they pass off their bad bundles. Let me find a picture...the one on my profile is hc. Never tried onyc....

Suny


----------



## chestnutblonde (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm joining. I'm transitioning to natural from a short pixie cut so I am going to wear weaves to get me through the summer. I'm 3 months post relaxer and my install appt is on the 9th. I purchased Indique's Bounce Natural Roots (for the top) and the Pure Wavy for the bottom.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 2, 2013)

OPERATION DIY Sew In

My braid pattern


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 2, 2013)

LivingDoll Yes that is Morgan  I want the style she has but that hair is $125 a bundle  I'm trying to find a cheaper alternative but that's a new curl pattern so I don't think Chinese vendors have duped it yet. The other is a kinky curly install. I want those ringlets though  I may send them a picture and get a quote for them to process my hair to that curl pattern. 



LivingDoll said:


> SuchaLady...I love Morgan Taylor. That's her name right? I love both styles...they're almost the same. I'm going for a similar look. My next install is 6/22 and I'm doing wet/wavy/curly this time.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 3, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I love the hc salon relaxed. Don't buy during a sale. Thats awful but that's when they pass off their bad bundles. Let me find a picture...the one on my profile is hc. Never tried onyc....
> 
> Suny


 
I wish someone would have told me that before I bought that daggone Gentle Wave Relaxed hair a few years back!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 3, 2013)

My DIY effort. Finished last night. It's a wet and wavy install. I think I'll wear it straight for a bit.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 3, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> My DIY effort. Finished last night. It's a wet and wavy install. I think I'll wear it straight for a bit.


 
Girl that looks like it's really growing from your scalp!


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm going to have my closure adjusted tomorrow. I was going to try to wait until 6/22 for my reinstall but my closure is about 1/2" back from where it started. I don't think I should go without having it adjusted.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 3, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> I wish someone would have told me that before I bought that daggone Gentle Wave Relaxed hair a few years back!



Yeah that is where I'm sure all the bad press comes from. I've never had any trouble and have always used mine for multiple installs. If treated correctly two year minimum. Can't fork over the dough now but its so worth it!!

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jun 3, 2013)

Halleys curls salon relaxed
2nd pic with milkyway closure


Suny


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm going to sew down a full lace wig after I deep condition and cornrow my hair tonight.

I need NO access to my natural hair for a while until this INSANE urge to relax it has passed.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jun 6, 2013)

havent been checking in for a long time I havent had a sew in since april ending I have been low on cash but I was finally able to order a new set of brazilian straight "12 "14 "16 "18 will have my friend install it trw and post some pics


----------



## Xaragua (Jul 13, 2013)

loulou82,i am thinking of wearing a coarse yaki or kinky straight style weave, do you have any recommendation. I heard that halley's curl is not good quality and the shipping might be high for kinkycurlyyaki hair. TIA


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 13, 2013)

......................


----------



## TracyNicole (Jul 24, 2013)

I got the ONYC perm straight for my last install and it is an epic fail.  I still have half that batch left so I'm going to suffer through another install, but I really need to find my holy grail hair.  Has anyone tried Jace Beauty yet?  I'm thinking of going with something more curly because even with closure adjustments I still end up with the kinky edges in stark contrast to the straight weave.  Anyone have a wavy or curly hair they love?


----------



## bronzebomb (Jul 28, 2013)

TracyNicole said:


> I got the ONYC perm straight for my last install and it is an epic fail.  I still have half that batch left so I'm going to suffer through another install, but I really need to find my holy grail hair.  Has anyone tried Jace Beauty yet?  I'm thinking of going with something more curly because even with closure adjustments I still end up with the kinky edges in stark contrast to the straight weave.  Anyone have a wavy or curly hair they love?



I like this hair...I just don't like that my natural hair is kinky, and that it does not blend with this hair.  I think the best option is to use kinky/curly hair and to leave a tiny amount out along the edges.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## TracyNicole (Aug 6, 2013)

bronzebomb, which hair do you like?  Blending is not an issue since I always use a cosure.  The ONYC was raggedy.  I experienced excessive shedding and tangling and there were many non hair fibers present in my bundles I am just hoping to find wefts that are durable and do not tangle much. If you meant you like the Jace hair, which texture?


----------



## bronzebomb (Aug 13, 2013)

TracyNicole I actually have the ONYC relax.  It sheds like a wild beast, but it does not tangle.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm getting a sew in next month using malaysian Italian yaki.  Gotta have straight hair that I would be able to blend.  After that, some wavy "coarse" Cambodian hair.....can't wait.


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 14, 2013)

ms.blue do you use this screen name on BHM?


----------



## cherishlove (Aug 14, 2013)

I've been working out really hard so I'm in this challenge for the rest of the year.  I'm going to buy some hair and wear it for the  rest of the year.  I need to leave the pressing comb alone for a while.  Working out and my hair is turning into a big poofy mess.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 14, 2013)

SuchaLady, yes I do.



SuchaLady said:


> ms.blue do you use this screen name on BHM?


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 14, 2013)

ms.blue said:


> SuchaLady, yes I do.



I thought so. I lurk there. Your weave I stumbled upon was very pretty.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 14, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> I thought so. I lurk there. Your weave I stumbled upon was very pretty.



Thank you


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 14, 2013)

I want a look like this for the fall but this vendor has a horrible history.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 14, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> I want a look like this for the fall but this vendor has a horrible history.



Just lurking ladies...I've actually been lurking since y'all started this challenge. Any who this is beautiful.  What kind of hair is this?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 14, 2013)

SuchaLady, I think sassy Mitchell tight curly could give you a similar look.

Or maybe this

http://www.impressive-hair.com/curls.html


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 14, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Just lurking ladies...I've actually been lurking since y'all started this challenge. Any who this is beautiful.  What kind of hair is this?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



HairPleezeGrow Her name is Ivy. She's pretty and does nice makeup and can lay some hair. Here is her channel. http://m.youtube.com/user/poisonflowerivy

The hair is called Mongolian S Curl by Allure. But I wouldn't order from her. She has a shady past.


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 14, 2013)

ms.blue said:


> SuchaLady, I think sassy Mitchell tight curly could give you a similar look.
> 
> Or maybe this
> 
> http://www.impressive-hair.com/curls.html



Ooooh thanks ms.blue! That hair is pretty and not overly expensive. Definitely looking into curly hair for the fall. I am so over blending my hair.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 14, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> Ooooh thanks ms.blue! That hair is pretty and not overly expensive. Definitely looking into curly hair for the fall. I am so over blending my hair.



SuchaLady, NP! I heard nothing but good reviews about this hair, her light yaki and her indian hair plus her hair is affordable.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 14, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> HairPleezeGrow Her name is Ivy. She's pretty and does nice makeup and can lay some hair. Here is her channel. http://m.youtube.com/user/poisonflowerivy
> 
> The hair is called Mongolian S Curl by Allure. But I wouldn't order from her. She has a shady past.



Yes, that company is linked to a person who had issues multiple times dealing with customers and their money.


----------



## pinkness27 (Sep 19, 2013)

When the wefts touch my hair i cannot stop scratching. Has this happened to anyone before? Am I allergic to the hair? It is human hair. What can I do to make it stop? I wanted to keep it in for 2 months, but it's only been 2 weeks and I want to take it down.


----------



## SkySurfer (Sep 20, 2013)

pinkness27

I'm not much of an expert, but have you tried shampoo washing or an ACV rinse?
Maybe a quick swipe of the scalp with seabreeze/witch hazel or ORS dry shampoo or something of the sort.
I'm sure others could chime in.
I hope it gets better!
I'm in a crochet weave myself now and it gets a bit itchy too, but those things usually work for me


----------



## msbettyboop (Sep 20, 2013)

pinkness27 said:


> When the wefts touch my hair i cannot stop scratching. Has this happened to anyone before? Am I allergic to the hair? It is human hair. What can I do to make it stop? I wanted to keep it in for 2 months, but it's only been 2 weeks and I want to take it down.



That's a long time. The longest my weave itches is a week when the braiding is still tight. Once it eases up, the itching goes away. Maybe wash with tea tree or peppermint essential oils added to the shampoo?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## pinkness27 (Sep 25, 2013)

SkySurfer said:


> pinkness27  I'm not much of an expert, but have you tried shampoo washing or an ACV rinse? Maybe a quick swipe of the scalp with seabreeze/witch hazel or ORS dry shampoo or something of the sort. I'm sure others could chime in. I hope it gets better! I'm in a crochet weave myself now and it gets a bit itchy too, but those things usually work for me



Witch hazel worked like a charm! I sprayed the wefts and I can now sleep in peace! Thank you so much! I can't believe I suffered in silence for so long lol.


----------



## Britt (Sep 25, 2013)

This transition is getting kinda rough... will hit up my weavologist soon for some sews in for the remainder of this transition.


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 25, 2013)

pinkness27 said:


> When the wefts touch my hair i cannot stop scratching. Has this happened to anyone before? Am I allergic to the hair? It is human hair. What can I do to make it stop? I wanted to keep it in for 2 months, but it's only been 2 weeks and I want to take it down.



Could be the beards (return hairs).  You could cut the beards off which is painstakingly long.  Also try washing the hair first before installing to remove excessive residue.


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm going on 4 weeks with my install and in two weeks,  I will be removing and getting a new weave.  Hopefully I won't have too much leave out like I have this time.


----------



## Jasmataz (Sep 25, 2013)

Just started back PS'ing with weaves. I've had my current weave in for almost 3 weeks, and I plan on having it in for 8 weeks as usual. I'll do sew-ins until I reach BSL again. 

Has anyone else noticed that Halley's Curls went out of business?  They were my go-to for weave. Since I can no longer order from them, I ordered from Senghori Shells this time instead and I love it. I got their 12" Relaxed Rhythms in 1B.


----------



## kandegirl (Sep 26, 2013)

Seeing the curly weave pic reminded me to post my latest pics.

I installed this weave at the beginning of September.
It's 16in synthetic hair from hair sisters. My curly styles are almost always w/ synthetic hair bc it holds the curly better, w/o extra effort, to me.

I'll keep it maybe another month until I go back to my long layered body wave weave w/ closure b/c these edges are getting real!


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 6, 2013)

Trying a new no closure, closure method with my next weave.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 6, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> When I get my reinstall, I'm going to bleach the knots on my closure. It's not extremely noticeable to others but I can see the knots and it's driving me crazy. I thought that the stylist would do it but she didn't because she said the lace was already scalp color. This is true, but bleaching the knots is still necessary imo because noone wants to see a bunch of tiny black dots where only scalp should be. You live and you learn. I guess I'll have to try to camouflage it with a little bit of concealer.


Hi livingDoll, can you give us (me?) some info about the place (online/on the ground) you purchase your closures please?


----------



## msbettyboop (Oct 7, 2013)

LivingDoll, I'd like to know too. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 7, 2013)

msbettyboop Tonto I'm pretty sure she mentioned it somewhere I'm this thread already.


----------



## msbettyboop (Oct 7, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> msbettyboop Tonto I'm pretty sure she mentioned it somewhere I'm this thread already.



Oh ok. Will look through. Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 8, 2013)

Tonto and msbettyboop...I purchased my closure from Aliexpress - Rosa Hair Products. HTH!


----------



## ms.blue (Oct 8, 2013)

My new sew in.  Don't understand why the picture is coming out like that.  Anywho, the specs of the hair as follows:
Brazilian yaki straight (custom order for 4oz bundles) of 16, 18 & 20 inches but actually measured at 17, 19 & 21".  Dyed with 2 boxes of colorsilk blue black and one box of black mixed together.  I have very little leave out on the top and my edges out.


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 8, 2013)

ms.blue said:


> My new sew in.  Don't understand why the picture is coming out like that.  Anywho, the specs of the hair as follows: Brazilian yaki straight (custom order for 4oz bundles) of 16, 18 & 20 inches but actually measured at 17, 19 & 21".  Dyed with 2 boxes of colorsilk blue black and one box of black mixed together.  I have very little leave out on the top and my edges out.



Cute! That hair is pretty too.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2013)

ms.blue said:


> My new sew in.  Don't understand why the picture is coming out like that.  Anywho, the specs of the hair as follows:
> Brazilian yaki straight (custom order for 4oz bundles) of 16, 18 & 20 inches but actually measured at 17, 19 & 21".  Dyed with 2 boxes of colorsilk blue black and one box of black mixed together.  I have very little leave out on the top and my edges out.



That is so beautiful!  Very lovely ms.blue

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 8, 2013)

I need to quit playing and put me a new weave in. We don't have fall like weather yet where I am though. That's really what I'm waiting on.


----------



## ms.blue (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you HairPleezeGrow and SuchaLady


----------



## Tonto (Oct 9, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> Tonto and msbettyboop...I purchased my closure from Aliexpress - Rosa Hair Products. HTH!


Thank you!


----------



## flirtytrixx88 (Oct 9, 2013)

I just had my first sew in installed
 Sunday, Brazilian Body wave in inches 16 18 20


----------



## Extremus (Oct 10, 2013)

A former weave-basher got her first sew-in on the 1st of October! 

I'm loving it!  I want in on this challenge!

Specs:
*What brand and type of hair used:* Brazilian body wave 20" & 22" were from a co-worker who sells hair and the 18"-  same type of hair- from Queen Hair Products- Ali Express (looks, feels, and smells the same
as the one my Co-worker sells).

*How many bundles/what lengths:* 2 bundles of 20" & 22" with a little of 18" 

*If a closure was used:* No closure; perimeter and 4-finger width horseshoe left out at the top. 

*If have a leave out, what technique used for blending*: This is my first sew-in and the 1st time washing it. For now, I'm roller-setting the leave out, blowing the roots with a round brush, and tying down a scarf at night to get it as flat/straight as possible

*What products used for maintenance:* Organix Poo & Cond and Argan oil

*Whether a self install or done in a shop:* Neither. A friend did it at her house



I hear naturals flat-iron their leave out every week, but what about the relaxed heads?


----------



## ms.blue (Oct 10, 2013)

Extremus, congrats on your first sew in.  Qhp is a good aliexpress brand.


----------



## Extremus (Oct 10, 2013)

ms.blue said:


> Extremus, congrats on your first sew in.  Qhp is a good aliexpress brand.



Thank you! I heard that too. I love how airy and bouncy it is!


----------

